# Swoop 29er



## ~joe~ (9. Januar 2019)

Servus,
da die Auslieferung ja so langsam näher rückt und es noch keinen Thread zum 29er Swoop gibt eröffne ich doch einfach mal einen.

Gleich noch ein paar Tipps die ich mir als Erstes  (für mein 10.0) auf die Agenda gesetzt habe:

Beim Newmen LRS ist es angebracht das Spiel zu prüfen und einzustellen, sonst gehen die Lager wohl sehr schnell kaputt. Newmen hat dazu auch ein gutes Video gemacht.



Spoiler: Video











Lager überprüfen und mit dem richtigen Drehmoment anziehen, bisher hatte Radon wohl vor allem Probleme mit dem rechten Hauptlager was sich immer mal wieder gelockert hat. Da hilft wohl richtig säubern und Loctite.
Allgemein das ganze Rad einmal auseinander und wieder zusammen schrauben, man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts 

Dann noch eine Frage, habt ihr bereits eine Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen? Lieferung soll ja KW 4 erfolgen und mittlerweile sind wir ja in KW2


----------



## Dshengis (11. Januar 2019)

Warte auch schon ganz gespannt auf mein 10er... Aber zahlen musste ich gleich nach der Bestellung, mal im Spam Ordner geguckt? Kenn ich nicht anders von bike-discount


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~joe~ (12. Januar 2019)

Ne man kann auch bestellen und erst ca. 2 Wochen vor Lieferung zahlen. Hab ich damals extra erfragt. 
Naja schreibe ich sie nahsten Woche even mal an. Überweisen geht ja fix.


----------



## Dshengis (12. Januar 2019)

Ok, wenn ich das gewusst hätte...


----------



## ~joe~ (18. Januar 2019)

Spedition hat heute angerufen, nächsten Dienstag soll es geliefert werden.
Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt...


----------



## Dshengis (18. Januar 2019)

Echt jetzt? Meins kommt wohl erst in KW 5 bei denen an und muss dann noch in die Schweiz verschickt werden. Dauert also mindestens noch 2 Wochen, aber bin mal gespannt was du zu erzählen hast


----------



## ~joe~ (20. Januar 2019)

Jap bin denen bei FB auch immer mal aufn Sack gegangen wie es ausschaut, ob irgendwie mit Verzögerungen oder so zu rechnen ist. 
Werde es aber wie gesagt erstmal in Ruhe auseinander nehmen und wieder zusammenstecken


----------



## MaxMosley (23. Januar 2019)

Hab heute mein 8.0er erhalten und finde, dass es richtig was hermacht! Allerdings habe ich echt Bedenken wegen der Größe. Hab 17 zoll bestellt, bin 172cm groß und fühle mich wie auf einem Hochrad. Bisher war ich allerdings nur auf 26er unterwegs. Bin schon auf die erste Ausfahrt gespannt und würde dann berichten. Wie geht es euch mit der Größe?


----------



## Dshengis (23. Januar 2019)

ich warte noch...


----------



## [email protected] (23. Januar 2019)

MaxMosley schrieb:


> Hab heute mein 8.0er erhalten finde, dass es richtig was hermacht!



Bilder?
Gewicht out of the box?


----------



## MaxMosley (23. Januar 2019)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Bilder?
> Gewicht out of the box?


14,5 kg ohne Pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buberino (23. Januar 2019)

MaxMosley schrieb:


> Hab heute mein 8.0er erhalten und finde, dass es richtig was hermacht! Allerdings habe ich echt Bedenken wegen der Größe. Hab 17 zoll bestellt, bin 172cm groß und fühle mich wie auf einem Hochrad. Bisher war ich allerdings nur auf 26er unterwegs. Bin schon auf die erste Ausfahrt gespannt und würde dann berichten. Wie geht es euch mit der Größe?



Schau doch mal, ob sich bei dir der Dämpferbolzen unten am Flip-Chip problemlos lösen und herausnehmen lässt.


----------



## MaxMosley (24. Januar 2019)

Ich hab jetz für mich beschlossen, dass es mir einfach zu groß ist. Das mit meinen 76cm Innenbeinlänge haut auf dem Rad einfach nicht hin. Ich schraub jetzt auch nicht mehr dran rum, weil ich es wieder zurückschicke. Zwar bitter, weil ich es ansonsten echt geil finde, aber hilft nix.


----------



## ~joe~ (24. Januar 2019)

@MaxMosley Falls es dir nichts ausmacht, wäre es aber trotzdem mal nett wenn du versuchst den Flipchip zu drehen.
Bei mir funktioniert das nämlich nicht wirklich. Der Bolzen ging nur verdammt schwer und mit Nachdruck raus...
Und da wäre es gut zu wissen ob das ein Einzelfall ist oder ob da konstruktiv was nicht passt...


----------



## MaxMosley (27. Januar 2019)

~joe~ schrieb:


> @MaxMosley Falls es dir nichts ausmacht, wäre es aber trotzdem mal nett wenn du versuchst den Flipchip zu drehen.
> Bei mir funktioniert das nämlich nicht wirklich. Der Bolzen ging nur verdammt schwer und mit Nachdruck raus...
> Und da wäre es gut zu wissen ob das ein Einzelfall ist oder ob da konstruktiv was nicht passt...


Bei mir gings auch ordentlich streng, letztendlich hats aber geklappt und ist auch wieder drin.


----------



## Dshengis (29. Januar 2019)

Und wie fährt sich das Ding so? Hat schon jemand was zu berichten? Langsam werd ich ungeduldig… Immer noch nichts gehört!?


----------



## ~joe~ (29. Januar 2019)

Habe einen neuen Flip Chip zugeschickt bekommen und jetzt sitzt es schon noch stramm aber man kann es von Hand lösen. 
Allerdings habe ich die Räder noch nicht Tubeless bekommen, die Ventile wurden zu groß gestochen. Daher brauche ich erstmal neue Tubelessbänder. 
Also konnte ich es noch nicht standesgemäß ausführen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dshengis (30. Januar 2019)

Also ganz die gewohnte Radon Qualitätssicherung... Da weiss man was man hat


----------



## Dshengis (31. Januar 2019)

Gerade mit Bike-Discount telefoniert, wird wohl übernächste Woche, sprich KW 7 anstatt 4, bis es zu mir kommt... Ist wohl doch jedes Jahr das gleiche Spiel mit den neuen Modellen...
Aber immerhin wurden einige schon beliefert...


----------



## ~joe~ (31. Januar 2019)

Das ist natürlich ärgerlich. War ehrlich gesagt auch überrascht, dass es pünktlich kam. Ist für die Branche ja doch eher untypisch bei Neuvorstellungen. 

Hab heute das neue Tubelessband im Briefkasten gehabt und schon funzt es auch mit dem Tubelessaufbau. 

Steht der ersten Probefahrt Morgen also nichts mehr im Wege.


----------



## ~joe~ (1. Februar 2019)

So den freien Vormittag genutzt und das Swoop zum ersten Mal zum Spielen ausgeführt.
Da meine größten Bedenken mit dem LKW mäßigen Radstand zu tun hatten habe ich mir für die erste Tour eine Strecke mit vielen Serpentienen und engen Spitzkehren ausgesucht. Auf Ballerabfahrten sollte das Rad ja eh durch die Länge super laufen.
Alle Eindrücke beziehen sich übrigens auf den DH Einstellung des Flip Chips.

Bergauf gewinnt es logischerweise keine Sprintwertung und fährt sich behebiger als mein Slide Carbon aber man sollte so gut wie überall hochkommen, wo sich das fahren noch lohnt. Positiv aufgefallen ist mir dabei, dass es durch die langen Kettenstreben ein steigendes Vorderrad praktisch nicht gibt. Enge Spitzkehren erfordern eine präzisere Linienwahl gehen nach ein wenig Umgewöhnung aber auch gut.

Da bergauf aber nur das notwendige Übel ist kann man mit der Uphill Performance gut leben. 
Bergab spielt es dann seine Vorteile aus. Bügelt alles gut weg ohne unlebendig zu wirken.
Da ich gerne technisch und steile Trails fahre war ich gespannt wie sich das Rad versetzen lässt. Und das geht erstaunlich gut, die richtige Technik vorausgesetzt, lässt es sich um richtig enge/verwinkelte Spitzkehren versetzen.

Also obwohl es aufn Papier ein LKW ist, fährt es sich erstaunlich kompakt...


----------



## Dshengis (1. Februar 2019)

Danke für das Teilen deiner ersten Erfahrungen, das lässt mich hoffen... Das sind auch meine grössten Bedenken, der lange Radstand mit den grossen Laurädern und der evtl. fehlende Pop aufgrund des X2 Dämpfers mit viel Federweg. Aber lassen wir uns mal überraschen, wird schon werden.


----------



## ~joe~ (1. Februar 2019)

Pop kann man mit den Einstellungen der Federelemente beeinflussen, also sollte das kein großes Problem darstellen.
Meine Befürchtungen waren halt, dass ich es nicht ordentlich versetzt bekomme. Aber das ist zum Glück nicht der Fall.

Hab übrigens direkt die Schwalbe Bereifung gegen Contis Baron gewechselt und auf Tubeless umgebaut. Macht am hinteren Laufrad +26g und vorne -211g.
Also sogar Gewicht eingespart  für ne Reifenkombination die zumindest ich als besser empfinde. Aber da sind die Geschmäcker ja verschieden.


----------



## Dshengis (1. Februar 2019)

Je nachdem lässt sich da vor allem bei viel Federweg gar nicht mehr so viel einstellen und wirkt bei nicht so anspruchsvollem Terrain wie ein totes Sofa, kommt halt auch ein bisschen auf den Hinterbau an, aber ich denke auch das wird sich schon irgendwie setuppen lassen.

Was wiegt denn deine Kiste komplett? Fahre die Contis auf nem anderen Bike, aber denke die verbaute Schwalbe Kombo ist doch recht anständig für den Anfang (vor Allem beim 10er)...


----------



## marcel171282 (1. Februar 2019)

Am Freitag hab ich mein Swoop 8.0 bekommen.
Top Gerät! Angenehm Berg hoch zu treten und Super Stark Berg ab.
Einziges Manko war der Billige XT/SLX Mix.
Wurde gegen eine GX Eagle getauscht.
Für das Geld UNSCHLAGBAR...


----------



## ~joe~ (1. Februar 2019)

Gesamtgewicht kein Ahnung, vermutlich mehr als mein Slide Carbon  

Wie gesagt ist es nicht unlebendig. Aber Radon war ja noch nie bekannt dafür Sofas zu bauen.

Übrigens fahre ich auch gerne mal mit ner Trinkflasche. Hab eine Fidlock Flasche und die passt gerade so in den M Rahmen, dürfte wirklich keine 3mm oder so größer sein.


----------



## Dshengis (5. Februar 2019)

Yeahhh... Heute Nachricht bekommen, dass die Sendung paketiert wurde und innerhalb der nächsten Tage von DHL abgeholt wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcel171282 (6. Februar 2019)

Bin jetzt gut 250km mit dem Swoop über Trails gefahren und bin Schwerst begeistert.
Das Fahrwerk ist Krass. Ohne Ende GRIP!!!

Danach dann meine Polierten Mt7 Bremszangen montiert...Geil


----------



## marcel171282 (7. Februar 2019)

@ Radon Bikes

Könnt ihr in Erfahrung bringen welcher Rot RAL Farbton an der Lyrik verwendet wird? Hab noch nen Satz MT Bremsen, die würde ich gerne selber Pulvern im Farbton der Gabel.

Danke


----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. Februar 2019)

marcel171282 schrieb:


> @ Radon Bikes
> 
> Könnt ihr in Erfahrung bringen welcher Rot RAL Farbton an der Lyrik verwendet wird? Hab noch nen Satz MT Bremsen, die würde ich gerne selber Pulvern im Farbton der Gabel.
> 
> Danke



Hi,

leider nicht. Da haben wir uns selber die Zähne dran "ausgebissen". Die Sram-Leute verwenden Farbräume die es in unseren Gefilden nicht gibt. Letztendlich haben wir uns mit einem Farbfächer hingearbeitet. Den Farbraum brauche ich dir wiederum nicht nennen, weil den in Europa niemand verwendet.

Also, am besten mit der Gabel zum Lackierer deines Vertrauens und einen Rotton aussuchen.

VG Uli


----------



## marcel171282 (7. Februar 2019)

Ne will die selber beschichten. Dann halte ich halt den RAL Fächer dran. Werde berichten.


----------



## Banana Joe (11. Februar 2019)

~joe~ schrieb:


> Habe einen neuen Flip Chip zugeschickt bekommen und jetzt sitzt es schon noch stramm aber man kann es von Hand lösen.
> Allerdings habe ich die Räder noch nicht Tubeless bekommen, die Ventile wurden zu groß gestochen. Daher brauche ich erstmal neue Tubelessbänder.
> Also konnte ich es noch nicht standesgemäß ausführen



Hier das gleiche, mein Kumpel hat Freitag sein Swoop 10.0 bekommen.

Direkt auf Tubeless umgebaut, aber nicht dicht zu bekommen. Es pfeift am Ventil heraus.

@Radon-Bikes bekommt ihr die Laufräder so oder klebt ihr das Band selbst ein?


----------



## ~joe~ (11. Februar 2019)

Ärgerlich aber mit neuem Tubelessband funktioniert es ziemlich problemlos.


----------



## -eric- (12. Februar 2019)

Moin zusammen,
hab auch mein swoop bekommen und es durfte direkt raus:






Bin super zufrieden mit dem Bike. Optisch machts auch echt was her.

noch zur Info: bin 1,84 cm groß, hab aber 97 cm Schrittlänge und Affenarme und fahre die Größe 21''


----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. Februar 2019)

boxplot schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> hab auch mein swoop bekommen und es durfte direkt raus:
> 
> 
> ...



Ja sauber!

Wo ist das?

VG Uli


----------



## -eric- (14. Februar 2019)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Ja sauber!
> 
> Wo ist das?
> 
> VG Uli



Das ist bei Bad Oeynhausen im Wiehengebirge. Sind ein paar coole Singletrails in der Nähe der "Krausen Buche".

Das Bike wird neben regelmäßigen Endurotouren und Bikeparkbesuchen dieses Jahr auch diverse Rennen mitmachen müssen. Bin gespannt wie es sich da so macht (Enduro One und Megavalanche etc.).

Grüße
Eric


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dshengis (14. Februar 2019)

@Radon-Bikes Danke, Bike ist angekommen  Sieht auf den ersten Blick nicht schlecht aus aus, aber hatte leider noch keine Zeit um mich damit auseinander zu setzen.  Wie viele Spacer sind ab Werk verbaut im 10er Swoop in Fox 36er Gabel und X2 Dämpfer? Keine nehm ich an oder?
Und welches Schaltauge passt aus dem BD Shop zum neuen Swoop? 

Danke und LG


----------



## Dshengis (14. Februar 2019)

~joe~ schrieb:


> Ärgerlich aber mit neuem Tubelessband funktioniert es ziemlich problemlos.



Welche Breite an Felgenband hast du genommen? 32mm? Garantie oder einfach neu gekauft?


----------



## ~joe~ (14. Februar 2019)

Ich denke 28mm, auf jeden Fall das von DT Swiss


----------



## XLS (15. Februar 2019)

Hallo... welchen Eindruck macht denn die Verarbeitung (Schweißnähte) des Rahmens? Und wie machen sich denn die langen Kettenstreben bemerkbar?


----------



## marcel171282 (15. Februar 2019)

Rahmen ist sehr gut verarbeitet. Nicht besser oder schlechter wie alle anderen auch. Und Recht leicht das ganze. Komme auf 15.4kg mit Saint Klick Pedalen. Gr. 21"


----------



## ~joe~ (15. Februar 2019)

Schweißnähte sehen halt so aus wie sie (vermutlich) ein Schweißroboter aus der Fabrik haut. Also kein Schweißporn aber funktional. 

Lange Kettenstreben machen sich für mich positiv bemerkbar bergauf dadurch kein Gefühl von steigender Front. Bergab, wie immer Länge läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dshengis (15. Februar 2019)

Naja, Schweissnähte sind ok, aber wohl eher funktionell, vor allem bei RAW Rahmen fällts halt auf, stört mich aber wenig, solange es hält, finde das 10er optisch eh nicht unbedingt gelungen, habs zum fahren gekauft...
Trotz der langen Kettenstreben lässt sich das Ding relativ easy aufs Hinterrad ziehen. Irgendwie ist der Kippmoment anders. Fast leichter, im Vergleich zu meinem 26er Swoop mit kürzeren Kettenstreben. Bin gespannt auf meine erste Trailausfahrt heute, werde wieder berichten...

Negativ aufgefallen bei mir bis jetzt:
- Aluspäne in Flipchipeinlagen, aber Positionswechsel war möglich, keine Ahnung woher die kommen... versuche als erstes mal die Park Option

- Steuersatz hatte ziemlich Spiel und Ahead Kralle ist irgendwie etwas schräg eingetrieben
- Newmen Nabe hinten Lager zu fest
- Vorbau falsch herum montiert (nur optisch)
- Fox Transfer Stütze hat ziemlich Spiel seitlich, hatte nach lesen diverser Testberichten mehr erwartet
- Griffe sind nicht so meins, habe ich gewechselt
- Schaltwerk irgendwie noch nicht so 100% smooth eingestellt

Bin ausserdem davon augegangen dass Tubeless Ventile im Lieferumfang dabei sind, aber ihr hattet auch keine dabei oder?

Tubeless Umbau habe ich noch nicht gemacht, aber nehme an dass das gleiche Problem wie bei allen auftritt. Überlege noch ob ich direkt mal Procore probieren soll, LRS ist ja von NewMen als einer der wenigen freigegeben...

Freu mich jetzt auf meine erste Runde...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. Februar 2019)

Dshengis schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes Danke, Bike ist angekommen  Sieht auf den ersten Blick nicht schlecht aus aus, aber hatte leider noch keine Zeit um mich damit auseinander zu setzen.  Wie viele Spacer sind ab Werk verbaut im 10er Swoop in Fox 36er Gabel und X2 Dämpfer? Keine nehm ich an oder?
> Und welches Schaltauge passt aus dem BD Shop zum neuen Swoop?
> 
> Danke und LG



Hallo Dshengis,

die Float 36 (170mm) kommt aus der Factory mit 0 Spacern.

Der Float X2 ist mit 3x Spacern abgestimmt (Compression Ratio 3,80)

Dieses Schaltauge ist verbaut:

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-schaltauge-10240-axh-sram-489749

VG Uli


----------



## -eric- (15. Februar 2019)

XLS schrieb:


> Hallo... welchen Eindruck macht denn die Verarbeitung (Schweißnähte) des Rahmens? Und wie machen sich denn die langen Kettenstreben bemerkbar?


Komme auch eher von kurzen Kettenstreben (425) und empfinde die langen Kettenstreben vom swoop echt angenehm. Es muss mit etwas Nachdruck gefahren werden aber geht mit etwas mehr Mut als gewohnt gut aufs Hinterrad


----------



## -eric- (15. Februar 2019)

Dshengis schrieb:


> Naja, Schweissnähte sind ok, aber wohl eher funktionell, vor allem bei RAW Rahmen fällts halt auf, stört mich aber wenig, solange es hält, finde das 10er optisch eh nicht unbedingt gelungen, habs zum fahren gekauft...
> Trotz der langen Kettenstreben lässt sich das Ding relativ easy aufs Hinterrad ziehen. Irgendwie ist der Kippmoment anders. Fast leichter, im Vergleich zu meinem 26er Swoop mit kürzeren Kettenstreben. Bin gespannt auf meine erste Trailausfahrt heute, werde wieder berichten...
> 
> Negativ aufgefallen bei mir bis jetzt:
> ...


Die Vormontage meines Swoops war dagegen echt gut. Musste wenig bis gar nichts groß nachstellen. Auch der Flipchip, Sattelstützeneinstellung waren problemlos.

Tubelessventile etc. lagen auch bei..


----------



## Dshengis (15. Februar 2019)

Die erste Probefahrt auf dem Hometrail ist durch. Muss sagen bin schwer begeistert von dem Ding, aber der Grip war heute auch echt genial. Unglaublich wie man über alles drüberballern kann, vor allem wenn es steiler wird und nicht allzu eng ist. Aber war ja klar dass es bei dem Radstand kein superagiles Bike ist, obwohl ich überzeugt bin, dass auch enge Kehren mit ein bisschen Übung gut fahrbar sein werden. Vor allem das Fahrwerk ist im Vergleich zu meinem Swoop 175 von 2015 ein Riesenunterschied. Fahre aktuell mit Fox Standard Settings laut Handbuch und es ist ordentlich straff aber nicht zu hart. Denke den Dämpfer werde ich noch mit 2 zusätzlichen Spacern auf MAX auffüllen und bei der Gabel muss ich nochmal schauen, nutze aktuell zu wenig Federweg, aber SAG passt. Fährt sich fast wie ein Trailbike und hat ordentlich Pop, ein paar kleinere Sprünge waren auch dabei -> Gefällt! Bin jetzt mal gespannt auf die ersten Bikepark Einsätze. 

Bergauf war es heute ein ziemlicher Krampf und gefühlt deutlich anstrengender als mit meinem alten Swoop, fahre aber auch im Park Modus (FlipChip) und bin nicht so ganz fit, eventuell liegts auch daran. Werde wohl nochmal den Trail Modus ausprobieren und schauen obs dann besser bergauf geht und sonst halt ein bisschen mehr trainieren 

Die SRAM Eagle 12 Fach ist schon cool, aber man bleibt wirklich überall hängen weil das Schaltwerk sooooo verdammt lang ist, sobald Zweige und kleinere Äste rumliegen bleibt ständig Zeug hängen und es wird gefährlich fürs Schaltwerk. Die langen Kettenstreben merkt man schon auf dem Trail, braucht ein bisschen Nachdruck um die Front zu heben, aber auch daran gewöhnt man sich, klappt auf jeden Fall mit der richtigen Technik. Positiv ist auch, dass das Tretlager relativ hoch ist, finde die Bodenfreiheit nicht schlecht dafür das ich im Parkmodus unterwegs war, nicht einmal aufgesetzt heute...

Die Bedenken wegen den 29 Zoll waren eigentlich schon fast weggeblasen, bis ich mit dem Arsch beim Bunny Hop auf den Bordstein am Hinterrad hängen geblieben bin und meine Kronjuwelen den Sattel von hinten geküsst haben. Gefährlich, vor Allem bei grösseren Sprüngen oder Drops, aber man gewöhnt sich hoffentlich mit der Zeit daran, dass hinterm Sattel nicht mehr so viel Platz frei ist...

Alles in Allem bin ich nach der ersten Ausfahrt schwer begeistert und froh dass ich mich doch noch überwinden konnte die 29 Zoll mal zu probieren. Bin zufrieden mit der Entscheidung das neue Swoop gekauft zu haben, Preis-Leistung unschlagbar. Der Rest wird sich mit der Zeit zeigen...
PROST


----------



## Dshengis (15. Februar 2019)

@Radon-Bikes Danke für die Antwort. 
Kriege ich auch noch die dazugehörigen Tubeless Ventile und passendes Tubeless Tape dazu?


----------



## -eric- (15. Februar 2019)

Dshengis schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes Danke für die Antwort.
> Kriege ich auch noch die dazugehörigen Tubeless Ventile und passendes Tubeless Tape dazu?


Bei meinem Rad waren allerdings DT-Swiss Laufräder dabei. Denke das TL-band und Ventile gehören standardmäßig zu den Laufrädern. Kann gut sein, dass die bei newman einfach nicht bei dem LRS dabei sind...


----------



## Dshengis (15. Februar 2019)

boxplot schrieb:


> Bei meinem Rad waren allerdings DT-Swiss Laufräder dabei. Denke das TL-band und Ventile gehören standardmäßig zu den Laufrädern. Kann gut sein, dass die bei newman einfach nicht bei dem LRS dabei sind...


Achso, das würde Sinn machen. Sonst teste ich halt gleich mal Schwalbes Procore. Habe einfach ein bisschen Bedenken wegen dem Verkleben der Ventile...


----------



## paechie (17. Februar 2019)

Hi Zusammen,

So mein Swoop ist endlich da und ich konnte die erste Testfahrt machen.
Qualität war bei mir eigentlich ganz ok, hatte auch Späne im Flipchip, hat sich aber alles recht sauber und einfach verstellen lassen. 
Mit Tubelessband war der Tubelessaufbau eigentlich super einfach, ohne ging’s aber nicht.

Die Griffe fand ich grauenvoll und habe diese noch vor der ersten Fahrt gewechselt.
Ansonsten finde ich ebenfalls, dass der Fox x2 zu wenig Progression besitzt und werd noch 1-2 Spacer nachlegen.

Hoffe das geht so positiv weiter!

Gute Fahrt...


----------



## superfly-styler (19. Februar 2019)

paechie schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen,
> 
> So mein Swoop ist endlich da und ich konnte die erste Testfahrt machen.
> Qualität war bei mir eigentlich ganz ok, hatte auch Späne im Flipchip, hat sich aber alles recht sauber und einfach verstellen lassen.
> ...



Wärst du so nett dein Swoop mal an die Waage zu hängen und mitzuteilen welche Größe du fährst?
Außerdem würden mich mal die Uphilleigenschaften interessieren. Bin auf der Suche nach einem "tourenfähigen" Enduro mit dem man  auch mal 500Hm Bergauf strampeln kann und will  

Wenn das passt ist es wohl ein ziemlicher Preis/Leistungsknaller für mich...

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paechie (19. Februar 2019)

Hi,

Habe die Größe 21“ (größte Version) und habe den Hobel gerade mal an die Wage gehangen. 
Wobei man beachten muss, dass bereits Pedale montiert sind (VP Harrier mit circa 360 Gramm) und ich der Wage auch nur bedingt traue, da diese jedes Mal leicht andere Werte anzeigt. Aber die letzten Messversuche pendelten sich alle um die 15Kg ein. 
Würde in diesem Fall bedeuten, dass das Rad abzüglich der Pedale in der Größe 21“ circa 14,6kg wiegt.

Das wäre weniger als Radon selbst für die kleinste Größe angibt 
Also vielleicht kann hier noch jemand mal seine Wage bemühen 

Ansonsten kletter das Swoop für seine 170mm Federweg gar nicht schlecht, aber ich finde der Sitzwinkel könnte ruhig noch ein wenig steiler sein. Aber es ist auch kein Vergleich zu einem 140mm/12-13kg Trailbike.


----------



## superfly-styler (19. Februar 2019)

Super...danke dir.
Ist ja wie erwartet leider kein Leichtgewicht. Aber mit etwas Tuning könnten 14,5kg (Größe 19" mit Pedalen) drin sein.
......Hoffentlich.....


----------



## ryan.raffi (19. Februar 2019)

Meins wiegt 14.9kg in 21"(10.0), jedoch mit Bikeyoke 185, normalen SnakeSkin Reifen und HuckNorris DH.

Also klettern tuts mal nicht all zu schlecht. Bei der ersten Runde lagen auch 850hm drin und ging gut.
Mit dem alten 27.5er und Magic Marrys drauf bin ich auch schon Endurotouren mit 1750hm gefahren...


----------



## paechie (20. Februar 2019)

ryan.raffi schrieb:


> Meins wiegt 14.9kg in 21"(10.0), jedoch mit Bikeyoke 185, normalen SnakeSkin Reifen und HuckNorris DH.
> 
> Also klettern tuts mal nicht all zu schlecht. Bei der ersten Runde lagen auch 850hm drin und ging gut.
> Mit dem alten 27.5er und Magic Marrys drauf bin ich auch schon Endurotouren mit 1750hm gefahren...


Was für reifen hast du denn konkret verbaut? Und was sind die Gründe für den sofortigen Wechsel gewesen?

Die bikeyoke ist glaube ich eine gute Verbesserung, die 150mm der Fox sind etwas dürftig, bei der Größe


----------



## ryan.raffi (20. Februar 2019)

Magic Mary und Hans Dampf, also genau das selbe, einfach nicht in der super gravity Version.
Selbst mit dem Huck Norris DH hat man immer noch 180g weniger rotierende Masse und der Durchschlagschutz ist gegeben.
Die SG kommen dann für Finale etc. drauf.


----------



## tim3510 (21. Februar 2019)

ryan.raffi schrieb:


> Meins wiegt 14.9kg in 21"(10.0), jedoch mit Bikeyoke 185, normalen SnakeSkin Reifen und HuckNorris DH.
> 
> Also klettern tuts mal nicht all zu schlecht. Bei der ersten Runde lagen auch 850hm drin und ging gut.
> Mit dem alten 27.5er und Magic Marrys drauf bin ich auch schon Endurotouren mit 1750hm gefahren...



was hast du für eine Schrittlänge und lässt sich die 185er Bikeyoke komplett versenken?
Vllt. weiss hier auch jemand ob sich eine 200er vollständig versenken lässt...nicht mal Radon konnte mir das sagen


----------



## freetourer (21. Februar 2019)

tim3510 schrieb:


> was hast du für eine Schrittlänge und lässt sich die 185er Bikeyoke komplett versenken?
> Vllt. weiss hier auch jemand ob sich eine 200er vollständig versenken lässt...nicht mal Radon konnte mir das sagen



Welche 200er denn?


----------



## rzOne20 (21. Februar 2019)

paechie schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen,
> 
> So mein Swoop ist endlich da und ich konnte die erste Testfahrt machen.
> Qualität war bei mir eigentlich ganz ok, hatte auch Späne im Flipchip, hat sich aber alles recht sauber und einfach verstellen lassen.
> ...


Amtlicher Sprung/Drop !


----------



## ryan.raffi (21. Februar 2019)

Die 185er geht komplett rein.

Ich habe eine Schrittlänge von ca. 91cm. Auszug der 185er, 65mm (gemessen Sattelrohrende bis anfangs Kopf)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vossi007 (21. Februar 2019)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab Rücken und suche ein Bike mit hohem Stackwert und nicht allzu langem Oberrohr, damit ich komfortabel halbwegs aufrecht sitzen kann. Dabei bin ich auf das Swoop gestoßen. Jetzt wird bei den ganzen Bildern im Netz nicht ganz klar, ob der Sattel auch hier "Meter" über dem Lenker steht.

Könnte jemand ein seitliches Bild von seiner XL - Rakete und ausgefahrener Sattelstütze machen? 
Wie viel cm kann man durch die Spacer am Vorbau noch an Höhe gewinnen bzw. wieviel cm messen die Spacer zusammen?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## -eric- (22. Februar 2019)

vossi007 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich hab Rücken und suche ein Bike mit hohem Stackwert und nicht allzu langem Oberrohr, damit ich komfortabel halbwegs aufrecht sitzen kann. Dabei bin ich auf das Swoop gestoßen. Jetzt wird bei den ganzen Bildern im Netz nicht ganz klar, ob der Sattel auch hier "Meter" über dem Lenker steht.
> 
> ...



Hi,
ich fahr mit 1.84cm Körpergröße und 94cm Schrittlänge und 1cm spacer unterm Vorbau ca 3-4 cm Sattelüberhöhung. Ein Bild mache ich dir gern am WE. 
Ich hatte auch eine Zeit lang Rückenschmerzen (auch beim Triathlon) und habe für mich herausgefunden, dass mir eine deutliche Sattelüberhöhung viel besser passt.


----------



## vossi007 (22. Februar 2019)

Das verwundert mich, aber danke für den Einwand, dass sich die Sattelüberhöhung und resultierende Rückenschmerzen wohl nicht verallgemeinern lassen. Ich habe Schmerzen im Lendenwirbelbereich und die extreme Sattelüberhöhung (bin über 190cm) sorgt dafür, dass es nicht einfach ist, sich auf dem Bike gerade zu halten - im Gegenteil, ich neige im Lendenwirbelbereich durch die Überhöhung zu einem Rundrücken, der wiederrum leider sofort zu Schmerzen führt. So kam ich zu dem Schluss, dass neben Rückentraining auch eine komfortablere Sitzposition zu Entspannung führen könnten.


----------



## -eric- (23. Februar 2019)

vossi007 schrieb:


> Das verwundert mich, aber danke für den Einwand, dass sich die Sattelüberhöhung und resultierende Rückenschmerzen wohl nicht verallgemeinern lassen. Ich habe Schmerzen im Lendenwirbelbereich und die extreme Sattelüberhöhung (bin über 190cm) sorgt dafür, dass es nicht einfach ist, sich auf dem Bike gerade zu halten - im Gegenteil, ich neige im Lendenwirbelbereich durch die Überhöhung zu einem Rundrücken, der wiederrum leider sofort zu Schmerzen führt. So kam ich zu dem Schluss, dass neben Rückentraining auch eine komfortablere Sitzposition zu Entspannung führen könnten.


So sieht mein bike von der Seite aus. 
Ich vertrete allerdings eher die Einstellung, dass bei Rückenschmerzen ein kürzeres bike den Rücken nicht entlastet. Eher im Gegenteil. Du kannst dir vorstellen, dass Der rücken bei einem kurzen bike mehr zusammengestaucht wird. das ist einfach eine Erfahrung, die ich gemacht habe.. muss nicht für jeden passen, aber ausprobieren kann man‘s


----------



## Tommy585 (23. Februar 2019)

Großer Bruder, kleiner Bruder


----------



## vossi007 (24. Februar 2019)

Vielen Dank für die aufschlussreichen Fotos! 

Klingt nachvollziehbar @boxplot, aber sehr sehr kurz ist das Swoop ja auch nicht. Trotzdem werde ich mal einen längeren Vorbau testen. Ich mag mein reign sehr, von nauders über Finale bis zum 16k hm alpencross war es ein top Begleiter - wäre auch schön, wenn es nicht ersetzt werden müsste.

@Tommy585 ist das jeweils die selbe Größe? Das strive hat schon einen hohen Stackwert, aber das Radon ist durch 29 Zoll und 170mm schon noch eine Ecke höher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vossi007 (24. Februar 2019)




----------



## Tommy585 (24. Februar 2019)

Ja sind beides L Rahmen. Das Strive ist aber mit Regular Geo....also deutlich kürze.
Der hohe Stack vom Swoop in Verbindung mit 30mm Rise am Lenker bringt das Cockpit aber deutlich höher als beim Strive.
Der erste Eindruck nach dem ersten Ausritt heut....
Mit den 29Zoll Rädern in Verbindung mit dem flachen Lenkwinkel und langem Radstand geht das Ding bergab wie sau.
Bügelt über alles drüber...
Bergauf bin ich auch positiv beindruckt.
Bei der 36er hab ich noch etwas viel Restfederweg....SAG ist auf 20%....die muss man wohl hart rannehmen 
Der X2 ist nach Fox Handbuch eingestellt, funktioniert aber noch nicht so ganz nach meinen Vorstellungen....da bedarf es noch etwas Feintuning.


----------



## ryan.raffi (25. Februar 2019)

Zum X2...
Wenn  Radon hier schon 3 Spacer verbaut hat, ist dies die maximal möglich Anzahl!
Somit können keine weiteren Spacer verbaut werden -> https://www.ridefox.com/fox17/help.php?m=bike&id=941#tuningwithairvolumespacers


----------



## Dshengis (25. Februar 2019)

ryan.raffi schrieb:


> Zum X2...
> Wenn  Radon hier schon 3 Spacer verbaut hat, ist dies die maximal möglich Anzahl!
> Somit können keine weiteren Spacer verbaut werden -> https://www.ridefox.com/fox17/help.php?m=bike&id=941#tuningwithairvolumespacers


Das ganze kam jetzt ganz knapp zu spät... Habs auch gerade ausprobiert und komisch geguckt...

@Radon-Bikes Das hättet ihr jetzt aber auch noch dazu schreiben können, dass man keine Spacer mehr nachtüsten kann! Das Geld hätte ich mir sparen können...

Und auch die kleinen Flipchip und Schaltwerk schrauben mit Inbus statt Kreuz von Bike Discount passen nicht beim FlipChip. Man kann den Dämpfer nachher nicht mehr montieren, sind zu lang... 

Noch ne Frage: Mein X2 hat im oberen weissen Ring ne Lücke, ist das gerissen oder muss das so? Siehe Bild...


----------



## Dshengis (25. Februar 2019)

Foto


----------



## ryan.raffi (25. Februar 2019)

Mit dem Ring, das muss so.


----------



## Dshengis (25. Februar 2019)

Dshengis schrieb:


> Foto


Okay, das muss wohl so, hab die Part Liste jetzt auch gefunden...


----------



## Dshengis (25. Februar 2019)

ryan.raffi schrieb:


> Mit dem Ring, das muss so.





ryan.raffi schrieb:


> Mit dem Ring, das muss so.


Danke ;-) Bei den spacern habe ich wohl irgendwie falsch geschaut, hatte was von max. 5 Spacern gelesen, aber habs dann nach meinem Versuch auch gefunden...


----------



## Dshengis (25. Februar 2019)

Noch zur allgemeinen Info beim 10er: Newmen Laufräder sind nicht Tubeless Ready. Bekommt man wie weiter oben schon beschrieben ohne Tape definitiv nicht dicht. 

32mm Schwalbe Tubeless Tape und Schwalbe Ventile passen perfekt...


----------



## Dshengis (28. Februar 2019)

Kann mal jemand die maximale Anzahl an HSC Clicks der Fox 36 zählen? Im Manual habe ich max. Verstellbarkeit von 16 Clicks gefunden, aber ich habe insgesamt 28 von zu auf offen...

Habe meins gerade gewogen (L), wiegt Tubeless, mit DMR Vault Pedalen und Flaschenhalter ca. 15.3 kg
Doch noch ziemlich schwer der Hobel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dshengis (10. März 2019)

Ist ja ziemlich ruhig hier, sind wohl alle am Fahren 

Also ich habe mich noch ein bisschen informiert. Bei der 36 Fox Grip2 2019 kann man bis 16 Clicks HSC einstellen, alles was darüber hinaus geht hat keinen Einfluss mehr... Gabel hat voll eingefedert am Standrohr ca. 1 cm Restüberstand, federt also gar nicht ganz ein. Das heisst es sieht nur so aus als würde sie extrem wenig Federweg nutzen. Auch wenn sie trotzdem noch sehr sparsam mit der Freigabe des Federwegs umgeht und ordentlich Reserven bietet ;-)

Habe aber noch ein Problem mit meinem Newmen LRS. Wenn ich versuche vorne das Lagerspiel einzustellen, lässt sich das Einstell Cap nicht mehr drehen bei geschlossenem Achsenspanner. Kann das SPiel also gar nicht korrekt einstellen. Irgendwie kommt da Druck auf die Achse, denke das machen die Laufräder nicht lange mit. Im Newmen Forum findet man dazu einige Posts bei unterschiedlichen Gabeln, aber irgendwie keine Lösung. Werde mich mal an Newmen wenden, die neuen Gen2 Laufräder haben gar keinen Einsteller mehr. Schade dass die alten verbaut worden sind...

War die Spiel Einstellung an der vorderen Newmen Nabe bei euch problemlos möglich oder blockiert der Einsteller ebenfalls wenn der Spanner ganz geschlossen ist?


----------



## ryan.raffi (10. März 2019)

Hat mit der Einfädeltiefe zu tun. Einfach Newmen ne Mail schreiben und du bekommst eine andere Endkappe.


----------



## Dshengis (10. März 2019)

ryan.raffi schrieb:


> Hat mit der Einfädeltiefe zu tun. Einfach Newmen ne Mail schreiben und du bekommst eine andere Endkappe.


Danke, hab ich gemacht...


----------



## ~joe~ (13. März 2019)

Habe ich auch und heute eine neue Endkappe in der Post gehabt. Jetzt ist die Frage wie man die wechselt. Auf der Seite von Newmen sieht man nur beim Lagertausch wie die Achse samt Endkappe mit einen Spezialwerkzeug demontiert wird.

Also wie bekomme ich die Endkappe zerstörungsfrei raus?


----------



## Dshengis (13. März 2019)

Habe meine neue Endkappe leider noch nicht, aber sollte wie hier beschrieben funktionieren...





Viel Erfolg ;-)


----------



## ~joe~ (13. März 2019)

OK also doch einfach mit Gewalt ^^'


----------



## Dshengis (14. März 2019)

Hatte meine Endkappe heute auch in der Post. Da das Ding innen keinen Grat oder so zum ansetzen hat (weiss nicht wie die das im Video gemacht haben) habe ich die Kappe von aussen schräg mit ner Verlängerung und Nuss abgeklopft, ohne grosse Gewalt. Die neue Endkappe konnte ich mit der flachen Hand festhauen und habe noch ein bisschen mit dem Hammer nachgeklopft. Ging alles relativ easy...  Hoffentlich hält das jetzt auch


----------



## Igetyou (15. März 2019)

Hallo
Wie erkenbe ich in welcher Geoeinstellung ich mich gerade befinde?
Gibt rs irgendwo im netz dazu eine Erklärung?
Thanjs?


----------



## Dshengis (16. März 2019)

Auf der rechten Seite vom Rahmen sind 3 Abbildungen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcel171282 (16. März 2019)

Moin, welchen Tune brauch ich für die Fox Dämpfer. Könnt ihr bei euch mal ablesen. 
Will evtl. ma einen testen. 

Danke


----------



## Igetyou (16. März 2019)

Dshengis schrieb:


> Auf der rechten Seite vom Rahmen sind 3 Abbildungen...


Danke!!
Ist ein Testbike und ich habe es vor lauter Dreck nicht gesehen.


----------



## Dshengis (16. März 2019)

marcel171282 schrieb:


> Moin, welchen Tune brauch ich für die Fox Dämpfer. Könnt ihr bei euch mal ablesen.
> Will evtl. ma einen testen.
> 
> Danke



Tune gerade nicht zur Hand, aber das sind die Dämpferdaten...

*2019 Factory Series Float X2 
2019, FLOAT X2, F-S, K, 2pos-Adj, Radon, Swoop, 8.5, 2.5, 0.3 Spacer x3, CM, Orange, Gray Logo*


----------



## Igetyou (16. März 2019)

Dshengis schrieb:


> Auf der rechten Seite vom Rahmen sind 3 Abbildungen...


Bei dem Testbike sind keine Abbildungen auf dem Rahmen. Gibt es irgendwo ein Manual?
Grüße


----------



## ryan.raffi (16. März 2019)

15s Google...
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/flipchip-jpg.425188/


----------



## Igetyou (16. März 2019)

ryan.raffi schrieb:


> 15s Google...
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/flipchip-jpg.425188/


Dank dir!!
Ich habe es irgendwie nicht gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tim3510 (27. März 2019)

Gibt es hier jemand der beim 10.0 (21") auch Probleme mit dem Dämpfer Setup hat? Mir kommt es vor als wäre der beim pedalieren und bei kleineren Stößen knüppel-hart...Sogar mit 30% Sag wirkt das bei mir sehr starr...Der X2 ist eigentlich meinen Vorlieben entsprechend eingestellt und LSC hab ich schon versucht dahingehend anzupassen 

Vielleicht hab ich auch einfach noch zu wenig Zeit für's Setup aufgewendet (ca. 1-2h) oder etwas falsch eingestellt oder Geschmackssache, also nicht zu früh urteilen!


----------



## marcel171282 (27. März 2019)

Hast du dem Dämpfer nach Anleitungy von Fox das Grundsetup verpasst...
Hab meinem 8.0 auch nen X2 gegönnt. Allerdings mit nem soften Grundtune. Das fühlt sich sehr nach DH an. 
Spürst du nen merklichen unterschied beim umlegen des Climb Hebel? Nicht das der defekt ist und der Dämpfer zu bleibt


----------



## Dshengis (27. März 2019)

Mein X2 reagiert sehr feinfühlig, bin eigentlich ziemlich zufrieden... Evtl. der 2-pos Hebel ohne Funktion?


----------



## tim3510 (28. März 2019)

Also als merklich würde ich das nicht bezeichnen  
Grundsettings von Fox wurden eingestellt...werde wohl mal in Bonn vorbeischauen und mich auf ein anderes 10er setzen und testen. Danke!


----------



## tim3510 (29. März 2019)

Um das hier nochmal klarzustellen:
Hab definitiv einfach zu wenig mit den Settings gespielt. Eventuell hat sich auch die LSC beim einstellen der HSC mitgedreht. Hab nun etwas ausgetestet und bin für den Anfang nun zufrieden mit dem Setup. Ist sowas in der Richtung 100kg Fahrergewicht, 220psi bei ca 28%Sag, Fast offene LSC, fast geschlossene HSC. Wenn ich die LSC auf Fox Empfehlung einstelle (ca. 10 Klicks) dann wird mir das Ding viel zu hart.

Klare Kaufempfehlung für das Bike! Preis/Leistung mMn nicht zu toppen! Hintere Bremsleitung könnte schöner verlegt sein aber sonst passt da für den Preis wirklich alles! Hätte sogar ein paar Euro mehr gezahlt, wenn man dafür bei 20 Telefonanrufen bei der Hotline mal durchkommen würde


----------



## tim3510 (4. April 2019)

Hat hier schon jemand die hintere Bremsleitung auf die Kettenstrebe verlegt und könnte mal ein Foto machen? Bei mir ist das eher Semi-Gut geworden


----------



## fedri-ho (5. April 2019)

Muss auch mal meine Erfahrungen mit meinem neuen Swoop 29'' 8.0 (21'') schildern (bin vorher das 27,5'' Swoop gefahren).
Habe umgebaut auf GX Eagle, Newmen SL A30 Tubeless, original Reifen mit tire insert.

Konnte das Bike letztes WE in Latsch 2 Tage ordentlich testen:
- Uphill super gut (zumindest auf Teer und Schotter), dank steilerem Sitzwinkel im Vergl. zu 27,5'' Swoop endlich keine Rückenschmerzen mehr.
- Schnelle, bockige Trails: super sicher, schnell, vorhersehbar
- langsame, steile und bockige Trails: auch sehr sicher, an "Blitzdrop" Kanten muss man aber daran denken, dass das Bike seehr lang ist.
- schnelle, verwinkelte Trails: weniger wendig wie 27,5'' Swoop, muss ich mich noch dran gewöhnen.
- Spitzkehren: Umsetzen easy, kurze Umgewöhnung dann läufts.

Sonst ist mir aufgefallen:
- Original Monarch läuft im 29'' besser als im 27,5''. Hat mehr LSC und mehr Progression. Wird aber trotzdem gegen Bos Kirk getauscht.
- Bremsgrip auf HR etwas schlechter, vermutlich durch längere Kettenstreben.

Fazit: 
Das 27,5'' Swoop war schon geil, das 29'' ist noch besser. Bergauf leichter zu treten und bergab vor allem im bockiegen Geläuf deutlich schneller. Bereue den Umstieg überhaupt nicht.


----------



## bigfindus90 (17. April 2019)

tim3510 schrieb:


> Hat hier schon jemand die hintere Bremsleitung auf die Kettenstrebe verlegt und könnte mal ein Foto machen? Bei mir ist das eher Semi-Gut geworden



Hatte ich auch vor, aber ich fand, man sieht schon, dass das am Ende nicht gut passt. Daher hab ich einfach im Baumarkt ein Stück durchsichtigen Schlauch mit 5er Innendurchmesser gekauft, abgelängt, längs aufgeschlitzt, über die Bremsleitung "geklickt" und an paar Stellen mit Isolierband wieder verschlossen. 

So ist die Bremsleitung gegen steine geschützt und man steht nicht plötzlich ohne Hinterradbremse da. Einfach aber effektiv und kostet nur ein Euro. Das gleiche habe ich mit der Schalthülle unter dem Tretlager und hinten am Schaltwerk gemacht.


----------



## Joehittn (3. Mai 2019)

Jetzt habe ich den Flip Chip auch einmal gewechselt, sind diese Alu-Rahmenabschabungen beim Flip Chip ganz normal?
Schaut ja eigentlich nicht sehr vertrauenserweckend aus...




 

Hab mein Swoop 9.0 seit Anfang Februar 2019 in Betrieb und bin mit dem Fahrwerk und der Geometrie sehr happy!
Ich habe hinten eine 200er Scheibe reingegeben, weil ich relativ schwer bin und die Bremse manchmal in dieses Vibrieren gekommen ist, das ist jetzt weg.


----------



## marcel171282 (3. Mai 2019)

Bin mit dem Bike sehr zufrieden. Auf'm Trail echt fix, im Park geht es auch sehr gut. 

Leider hat sich wohl mein unteres Steuersatzlager verabschiedet. Recht viel Spiel drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dshengis (3. Mai 2019)

Das mit dem Flipchip ist normal, war bisher bei jedem so...

War eigentlich auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Radon, hat echt Spass gemacht und die Geo hat super gepasst, als Allrounder ein geniales Bike. 

Habe es allerdings vor kurzem wieder verkauft, da ich dieses Jahr primär im Park fahren möchte. Es war mir zu träge beim Beschleunigen auf kurze Distanzen. Ich kam irgendwie nicht schnell genug auf Geschwindigkeit für Sprünge, wahrscheinlich fehlt auch viel Technik oder ich bin einfach zu langsam unterwegs (oder beides), aber ich war gefühlt deutlich langsamer beim Anfahren von Sprüngen (meist kurze Distanzen), als mit kleineren Rädern, vor allem in nicht ganz so steilem Terrain. Wenns dann allerdings steiler wird und nicht zu eng ist dann läuft die Kiste und macht einen Riesenspass 

Werde noch ein paar Jahre 27.5 fahren, fühlt sich im Park für mich einfach besser an und man muss sich weinger Gedanken machen am Hinterrad hängen zu bleiben. Musste mich entscheiden ob ich mir noch nen 27er Downhiller hole oder das Ein-Bike-für-Alles wieder wechsle. Die Vernunft hat gesiegt und ich habe mich für das YT Capra in 27 Zoll entschieden, anstatt ein zusätzliches Bike zu holen. Mal schauen ob ich damit glücklich werde.
Viel Spass weiterhin mit euren Swoops, ist ein geniales Bike


----------



## marcel171282 (3. Mai 2019)

Ich bestätige die komplette Zerstörung des gesamten Steuersatzes. Unten hat viel Spiel. Oben sind nur noch Teile da.

Bekomme gleich ein neues eingebaut.
Service können die Jungs in Bonn


----------



## Horaff (10. Juni 2019)

Hi,
Hat jemand Fotos vom Swoop 29 in der Rahmengösse 17“ ?


----------



## whitenoise (12. Juni 2019)

Hi, hab die Frage auch schon beim Testbericht des Swoop 9.0 gestellt, aber vielleicht sind die Besitzer des Gefährts die besseren Ansprechpartner:
Könnte man alle Anbauteile (bis auf dem Dämpfer) aus dem Swoop auch an ein Evil Offering bauen? Ich kann die Einbaumaße vom Swoop nicht herausfinden.

Das Radon ist zwar offenbar ein super Bike, aber für die flachen Trails in meiner Umgebung zu groß und falls man einen nagelneuen Rahmen mit Dämpfer für ~800 € abgesetzt bekäme, wäre es der perfekte Teilespender (zumindest falls es nochmal für 2,5 k in den Sale geht).


----------



## fedri-ho (12. Juni 2019)

Dämpfermaß ist 216x63. Buchsenmaße sind 22,2x8 oben und 42,2x8 unten.


----------



## MoritzHalb (21. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen, gibt es jemand in Ulm der mich mal auf seinem 29er Swoop Platz nehmen lassen würde? Bevorzugt wären 21"
Vielen Dank vorab insbesondere Grüße 
Moritz


----------



## Final_edition (22. Juni 2019)

Hey, 
Steht denn mittlerweile fest ob die 8.0er tubeless ready kommen?


----------



## freetourer (23. Juni 2019)

Final_edition schrieb:


> Hey,
> Steht denn mittlerweile fest ob die 8.0er tubeless ready kommen?


Sind die Felgen denn tubeless ready?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (24. Juni 2019)

Alle unsere Räder werden mit Schläuchen ausgeliefert - niemand will abgestandene Milch in seinen Reifen haben, oder? 

Die Laufräder des Swoop 8.0 sind tubeless-ready und können ohne Probleme tubeless aufgebaut werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fedri-ho (28. Juni 2019)

[


MoritzHalb schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, gibt es jemand in Ulm der mich mal auf seinem 29er Swoop Platz nehmen lassen würde? Bevorzugt wären 21"
> Vielen Dank vorab insbesondere Grüße
> Moritz



hab dir ne nachricht geschrieben


----------



## Final_edition (28. Juni 2019)

Heute war New Bike Day 

Sehr sexy Fahrzeug, morgen geht es direkt auf den Geißkopf zur ersten Bewährung, zu einer Tour heute komme ich leider nicht. 

Mein flip Chip hatte übrigens keinerlei Späne, der Bolzen geht allerdings wirklich schwer und die halteschraube hat an Rädern für mehrere tausend Euro nichts verloren! 

Ansonsten bin ich bis jetzt verliebt


----------



## Radon-Bikes (1. Juli 2019)

Freut uns, dass dir das Bike gefällt!
Bezüglich der Schraube: Zugegeben, die Kreuzschlitzschraube sieht etwas antiquiert aus, hat aber auch gute Seiten: Jeder hat einen Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher zu Hause oder oftmals auch am Multitool, einen 0.9mm kleinen Inbus oder Torx dagegen leider nicht. So gesehen ist die Kreuzschlitzschraube sogar benutzerfreundlicher.


----------



## Final_edition (1. Juli 2019)

Alles  halb so wild, der Flip Chip steht jetzt in der Park Einstellung und wird da wohl auch bleiben.
Die hässliche schraube bekommt einen Kleks schwarzen Nagellack dann fällt einem das auch nicht mehr ins Auge.

Im Park hat mich das Rad absolut beeindruckt. Da man ja quasi blind kauft bleibt immer etwas Unsicherheit im Hinterkopf, die ist jetzt absolut verflogen.
Mir als Anfänger vermittelt das Swoop irre viel Sicherheit und giert formlich nach mehr. ich freu mich auf den Rest der Saison


----------



## Final_edition (7. Juli 2019)

Ich erlaube mir hier mal den doppelpost, eventuell hilfreich für einige die ihr swoop noch neu und unmisshandelt haben. 

Leider ist das hintere Ende der Kettenstrebe sehr sehr anfällig für Lackabplatzer durch Kettenschlag. 
So sieht das ganze jetzt nach 12 Abfahrten Geißkopf bereits aus, kein Beinbruch aber unschön. 


Wenn jemand seine Streben lange hübsch halten möchte sollte die Stelle definitiv vor den ersten Abfahrten getaped werden. 

Da ich das lästige gerattel der Kette diese Woche sowieso mit slapper tape Wellen abstelle, wird hinten direkt mit gelöst. 

Wenn ich dann noch eine Lösung für das Freilaufgeräusch finde bin ich restlos glücklich 


Habe mich gestern an einige Größere Drops und Sprünge auf der downhill Strecke gewagt und bin sehr dankbar dasa das swoop mit seinen Reserven auch grobe Anfänger Fehler ausbügeln kann


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Juli 2019)

Final_edition schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann noch eine Lösung für das Freilaufgeräusch finde bin ich restlos glücklich



Kann man mit Fett nachhelfen. Bisschen Fett rein schon wird er leiser. Ich fahr meinen ganz ohne Fett da hören einen auch die Passanten 
Muss du aber aufpassen das du kein Fett nimmst war aushärtet bzw. verharzt. Gibt von DT Swiss extra Fett zur Schmierung derer Freiläufe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ryan.raffi (9. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen

Wie sieht es bei euch mit dem Flex des Hinterbaus/ Rad aus?
Bei meinem 10.0er habe ich nach jeder ausfahrt, an den Sitzstreben, beidseitig Reifenspuren... Felge ist mittlerweile schon eine EG.30 und nicht die A.30.

Gruess Raffi


----------



## tim3510 (15. Juli 2019)

ryan.raffi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Wie sieht es bei euch mit dem Flex des Hinterbaus/ Rad aus?
> Bei meinem 10.0er habe ich nach jeder ausfahrt, an den Sitzstreben, beidseitig Reifenspuren... Felge ist mittlerweile schon eine EG.30 und nicht die A.30.
> ...


Also ich würde behaupten, dass ich bei ca. 100kg Fahrergewicht keine Reifenspuren an den Sitzstreben hab...kann aber gerne später nochmal nachschauen.

Ich würde gerne eine 200er Bremsscheibe hinten einbauen. Es gibt durch Radon keine Freigabe dafür. Geben die Hersteller generell selten eine Freigabe für sowas, ist das üblich, dass die trotzdem verbaut werden und was könnte passieren bzw. passiert öfters?


----------



## Final_edition (15. Juli 2019)

Ich habe beim 8.0er wirklich sehr leichte schleifspuren, will aber nicht ausschließen dass das evtl auch durch anhaftenden Dreck kam. 
Der Hinterbau kommt mir nicht übermäßig weich vor, die spline e 1900 flext aber ganz gut...


----------



## marcel171282 (18. August 2019)

Hat einer Bock seinen Fox dpx2 gegen meinen Float X2 zu Tauschen?

Will mehr Lockout am Dämpfer. Der ist zwar am X2 vorhanden, aber reicht mir nicht. 
Deshalb würde ich gern nen dpx2 rein machen. 

Alles andere per PN


----------



## tocheos (18. August 2019)

Hallo!

Wie würdet ihr die Tourentauglichkeit des Swoop beurteilen? Leider hat meine Frau etwas zu viel Schiss, sodass ich alleine unterwegs bin um es etwas mehr krachen zu lassen (ca. 50% der Ausfahrten). Gleichzeitig möchten wir die anderen 50% auch gemeinsame gemütlichere Touren mit langen nicht-technischen Uphills fahren.

Mich würde Eure Meinung dazu sehr interessieren!

Viele Grüße,
Tobias


----------



## Joehittn (18. August 2019)

hi! ich hab ein swoop 170 9.0 29er.

ich finde, dass es mit dem dpx2 dämpfer in lockout ziemlich gut klettert, sitzposition finde ich bergauf gut, mache ca. 1mal in der woche eine 35km 1000hm ausfahrt, aber der fokus ist sicher auf bergab gelegt. wirklich unglaublich wie gut das ding runterdonnert.

ab nächster woche wird der hans-dampf hinterreifen gegen einen maxxis minion dhr2 maxgripp dd getauscht, dann wirds mit dem bergauffahren etwas schwerer, aber hoffentlich weniger flickarbeit.

lg, joe


----------



## marcel171282 (28. August 2019)

Moin,
Fahre mein Swoop normal mit nem X2.
Jetzt hatte ich die Möglichkeit mir meinen Monarch +  ( Hab das Swoop 8.0 gekauft) von Helmchentuned an mein Gewicht und den doch sehr linearen Hinterbau anzupassen.

Leck mich am Ar...! Spricht Butterweich an und geht recht sanft in die Progession.
Fahre mit 110kg jetzt 210 Psi Druck mit knapp unter 30% Sag.
Auch der Plattformhebel wurde so geshimt das jetzt tatsächlich Ruhe ist wenn zu.

Soll KEINE Werbung sein! Dachte nur das es vielleicht noch ein paar schwere Jungs gibt die es vielleicht was angepasst haben wollen. 
Für mich hat es sich voll gelohnt.


----------



## backcountrybonn (28. August 2019)

Ich suche für einen Bekannten ein neues Enduro: Körpergröße 1,69, Beinlänge 82,5. Mit meinem Swoop (M, 27,5, 2018) kommt er gut klar, es fährt sich sogar etwas agiler als sein AM Fully mit 29 Zoll.  Er ist kein Stolperbiker, fährt keine langen Touren und fährt hauptsächlich Flowlines und einfache Bikeparkstrecken. Leider wird das neue Swoop ja nicht mehr in S (16 Zoll) angeboten und der Radstand ist in M (17 Zoll) nun deutlich länger als mein altes M (18 Zoll) von 2018. Fährt das M (17 Zoll) einer von euch mit einer ähnlichen Körpergröße und kann vielleichtberichten, kennt vielleicht sogar beide Swoops, in 27,5 und 29 Zoll?  Grüße und Dank


----------



## Radon-Bikes (29. August 2019)

Unserer Meinung sollte das Swoop in 17" klar gehen. Wir haben hier selbst in de Firma ein paar Leute mit ähnlicher Größe, die damit klar kommen.


----------



## Final_edition (29. August 2019)

marcel171282 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Fahre mein Swoop normal mit nem X2.
> Jetzt hatte ich die Möglichkeit mir meinen Monarch +  ( Hab das Swoop 8.0 gekauft) von Helmchentuned an mein Gewicht und den doch sehr linearen Hinterbau anzupassen.
> 
> ...



Würdest du den Monarch so getuned dem X2 vorziehen?
Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken einen X2 zu holen aber um ehrlich zu sein schrecken die unmengen an stellmöglichkeiten doch etwas. 
Darf ich fragen was getuned wurde und was der Spaß kostet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcel171282 (30. August 2019)

Ganze Klare Antwort. 
Wiegst du nicht über 90kg Kauf den X2! Das ist ein Bomben Dämpfer. Leider reicht die erreichbare Progression des Dämpfers für mich (106kg) nicht aus. Deshalb wurde der Monarch auf mich angepasst. 
Der Spaß kostet ca. 30€. Also das reine Umshimen des Dämpfers. 
Für mich wars das Beste so. 
Das einstellen des X2 ist an sich sehr leicht. 
Hab nen X2 abzugeben wenn du nicht so schwer bist


----------



## Final_edition (30. August 2019)

90kg unterbiete ich tatsächlich nur sehr knapp, fahr fertig. Ich mach mich mal schlauer bezüglich des Dämpfers und schreibe dir ggf. eine PN. 

Hattest du den X2 vom vorherigen Rad?


----------



## marcel171282 (30. August 2019)

Ne Extra fürs Rad neu gekauft. 
Ging auch gut. Aber irgendwie gefällt der Monarch besser...


----------



## ~joe~ (31. August 2019)

Falls jemand ein Swoop 10.0 sucht, ich muss mich gesundheitsbedingt leider von meinem trennen.




__





						Enduro Bike kaufen – 1544 Bikes online. Enduro Mountainbike neu oder gebraucht
					

Enduro Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ 1544 Fullies online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## Mustermann_ (1. September 2019)

Wie viel Platz (in cm) ist zwischen Rahmen und Vorbau maximal möglich (für Spacer ect.)?


----------



## tim3510 (4. September 2019)

marcel171282 schrieb:


> Ganze Klare Antwort.
> Wiegst du nicht über 90kg Kauf den X2! Das ist ein Bomben Dämpfer. Leider reicht die erreichbare Progression des Dämpfers für mich (106kg) nicht aus. Deshalb wurde der Monarch auf mich angepasst.
> Der Spaß kostet ca. 30€. Also das reine Umshimen des Dämpfers.
> Für mich wars das Beste so.
> ...



Wie macht sich das bei dir denn bemerkbar? Federst du den durch? Ich hab mit 105kg inkl. Ausrüstung eigentlich gar keine Probleme?!


----------



## marcel171282 (5. September 2019)

Bei mir nutzte der Dämpfer immer zuviel Federweg. An sich hätte ich den X2 auch so weiter fahren können. 
Aber gefühlt gibt mit der gemachte Monarch mehr Federweg.


----------



## marcel171282 (5. September 2019)

Nächste Woche gibt's neue Wippen. Damit passen Metrische 230x65 Dämpfer ins Swoop. 
Endprogression wird dann etwas mehr.


----------



## Dshengis (5. September 2019)

Hatte das Problem auch beim Swoop, der Federweg war relativ schnell verbraucht und es gab wenig Support im mittleren Federweg, war ja auch von Angang an gefüllt mit Spacern. Fahre den gleichen Dämpfer (mit anderen Massen, aber weniger Spacern) jetzt am anderen Bike und muss sagen, da liegen Welten dazwischen... Könnte schon ganz gut kommen mit der anderen Umlenkung. Hast du die selbst entworfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcel171282 (6. September 2019)

Yes, alles selber gerechnet. Mach ich aber jeden Tag auf der Arbeit. Nix wildes. 
Werde es ausgiebig testen.


----------



## Final_edition (6. September 2019)

Moin, mach dann mal lieber 2 oder 3 mehr davon, wäre interessant!


----------



## marcel171282 (6. September 2019)

Erstmal testen nächste Woche in Nauders.
Wenn alles toll ist, mache ich noch welche


----------



## Burnhard (8. September 2019)

Melde dann auch direkt mal Interesse an der Wippe an


----------



## marcel171282 (10. September 2019)

Da sind die kleinen Schweinchen...
Aus 7075er Alu. Die sollten länger halten als der Rest vom Rad


----------



## marcel171282 (11. September 2019)

So hier der Baubericht. 
Eingebaut ist ein Super Deluxe RC3 230x65.
Stammt aus nem Capra, dort allerdings mit 230x60. Hab den aber enttravelt. 
Sprich jetzt sind es hinten 175mm Federweg.

Die Geo ist absolut identisch! Nur viel Progressiver. Fahre nur 2 Spacer und Neg Meg Kammer. 

Fährt sich absolut Traumhaft. So wollte ich es haben. 
Kosten bisher: 
Dämpfer 150€
Kleinteile 30€ 
Neg Meg Kammer 60€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Final_edition (19. September 2019)

marcel171282 schrieb:


> So hier der Baubericht.
> Eingebaut ist ein Super Deluxe RC3 230x65.
> Stammt aus nem Capra, dort allerdings mit 230x60. Hab den aber enttravelt.
> Sprich jetzt sind es hinten 175mm Federweg.
> ...


Respekt! 
Das ganze mit  feinerer Oberfläche und etwas mehr "Tiefe" im Sinne von etwas mehr 5achsig wäre sehr sehr sexy. 
Hast du dir schon überlegt noch ein paar davon zu machen? 
Der Lackierer wartet quasi schon auf die Mission, eine davon in Lyrik Rot zu färben


----------



## marcel171282 (21. September 2019)

Nauders ballert ganz gut! Was 3 Tage hier übersteht taugt was. 
Bin höchst zufrieden mit den Wippen und dem Dämpfer. Auffällig unauffällig.


----------



## XLS (2. Oktober 2019)

.... scheinbar soll im Novenber wohl doch eine Alu-Version rauskommen. Und anfang nächsten Jahres eine Carbon Version (top secret)!
Alles etwas verwirrend....


----------



## freetourer (2. Oktober 2019)

XLS schrieb:


> .... scheinbar soll im Novenber wohl doch eine Alu-Version rauskommen. Und anfang nächsten Jahres eine Carbon Version (top secret)!
> Alles etwas verwirrend....



Was ist daran verwirrend?

Und woher stammen die Infos?


----------



## XLS (2. Oktober 2019)

im Juni sagte man mir es gäb keine Alu-Version sondern nur Carbon.


----------



## XLS (2. Oktober 2019)

Alles Infos aus Radon-Zelten.....


----------



## skreetzh1dda (27. Oktober 2019)

XLS schrieb:


> im Juni sagte man mir es gäb keine Alu-Version sondern nur Carbon.


Macht für mich aber wenig Sinn. Carbon deckt das Jab zumindest einigermaßen (als 27,5 halt - vll kommt das ja auf 29) ab in dem Federwegsbereich. Kein Aluswoop mehr würde heißen nur noch Skeen Trail (und evtl falls das nochmal kommt, was ich nicht glaube, das Slide) als Alu (Stand jetzt). Zumal Aluswoop super schnell sold out war, als ob Radon sich bei diesem bedarf die Einnahmequelle abschneidet und dem eigenen Jab Konkurrenz macht... Sind doch am Ende weniger verkaufte Stückzahlen.


----------



## marcel171282 (31. Oktober 2019)

Hab schon 2020 Rahmen in Netz gefunden. 
Bleibt alles wie gehabt. Alu als Rahmenmaterial.
Anscheinend darf man da 222x70 Dämpfer einbauen. 
Das Platz dafür da ist weiß ich. Gibt knapp 190mm Federweg. 
Kann natürlich sein das die aus dem Swoop nen Park Moppet machen wollen. 
Mit Doppelbrücke bestimmt geil.

Und ich hab auch mal wieder weiter gemacht.
Progression ist so hoch gewesen im Luftdämpfer das ich auf Coil umgebaut hab. 
Funktioniert unfassbar gut. Dauerte nur alles länger als geplant Dank DPD.


----------



## XLS (1. November 2019)

Auf der Radon Seite gibt es das Swoop 8.0 2020  .Geo bleibt scheinbar unverändert.


----------



## SkeenRider (1. November 2019)

Das erste 2020 Swoop ist Online 






						SWOOP AL 8.0 2020 – RADON Bikes
					






					www.radon-bikes.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skreetzh1dda (1. November 2019)

Richtige Ansage, Superbes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Hatte wieder RS beim 8.0 erwartet.


----------



## XLS (1. November 2019)

....Gabel war aber beim Alten besser....trotzdem gutes P/L


----------



## skreetzh1dda (1. November 2019)

XLS schrieb:


> ....Gabel war aber beim Alten besser....trotzdem gutes P/L


Dämpfer war beim alten schlechter... Zumal die Fox 36 float höchstens minimal schlechter ist als die Lyric. Die Schaltung ist zudem auch besser geworden. So wie ich das sehe ist sonst nur die Dropper keine SDG mehr, solang die Radon runterfährt ist mir das egal...
Ahso, der Speedgrip Hansdampf hinten ist wohl zugegeben auch ein Downgrade. Trd überwiegen imo die Vorteile von Dämpfer und Schaltgruppe diese Punkte deutlich.


----------



## skreetzh1dda (1. November 2019)

Was mir gerade auffällt:
Rahmen wird nun sehr präzise (170 Al 29) bezeichnet, beim alten dagegen nur "Swoop".
Ob das auf ein Carbonmodell mit andrem FW hindeutet? Gebe aber auch zu, dass die Bezeichnungen für die neuen Modelle generell präziser wurden.


----------



## XLS (1. November 2019)

ist die 36 Performance Gabel wirklich besser als die Lyrik RC2 ? Wenn es vielleicht  eine Elite wäre , dann ja.


----------



## skreetzh1dda (1. November 2019)

XLS schrieb:


> ist die 36 Performance Gabel wirklich besser als die Lyrik RC2 ? Wenn es vielleicht  eine Elite wäre , dann ja.


Besser sage ich ja gar nicht, aber viel schlechter ist sie m.E. nicht. Beim Dämpfer übertrifft der DPX2 den alten Monarch hingegen deutlich (meine Meinung).

Bzw anders formuliert ist m.E. der Unterschied Dämpfer Monarch Dpx2 größer als der der beiden Gabeln


----------



## SkeenRider (1. November 2019)

skreetzh1dda schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 931711
> 
> Was mir gerade auffällt:
> Rahmen wird nun sehr präzise (170 Al 29) bezeichnet, beim alten dagegen nur "Swoop".
> Ob das auf ein Carbonmodell mit andrem FW hindeutet? Gebe aber auch zu, dass die Bezeichnungen für die neuen Modelle generell präziser wurden.



Es wird noch ein Swoop in Carbon kommen


----------



## skreetzh1dda (1. November 2019)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Es wird noch ein Swoop in Carbon kommen


Zeichnet sich ab, jawohl. Wers mag


----------



## SkeenRider (1. November 2019)

skreetzh1dda schrieb:


> Zeichnet sich ab, jawohl. Wers mag



Gott sei Dank wird es eine AL und eine CF Variante geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skreetzh1dda (1. November 2019)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank wird es eine AL und eine CF Variante geben


? Möge es so bleiben


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (25. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
dürfte ich die werten Besitzer der 29er-Swoops 170 um ihre Meinungen zu ihren Fahrzeugen bitten? Also wie gut bewertet ihr die Qualiät der Bikes, auch hinsichtlich Haltbarkeit?

Danke schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## fedri-ho (25. November 2019)

Bin das 29“ jetzt ein Jahr gefahren und kann nur positives berichten. Alle Lager noch i.o., es haben sich keine Schrauben gelöst. Einzig der FlipChip könnte etwas robuster ausfallen, aber den verstelle ich eh nicht. Mein Rad hatte keine montagebedingten Auffälligkeiten. Bergauf besser als alle Enduros, die ich bisher gefahren bin und bergab in XL auch ein Traum. Gibt ja auch schon Tests, die das bestätigen.


----------



## Ruhrpottbiker09 (25. November 2019)

Kann mich dem nur anschließen, das einzige was ich etwas schwach finde ist die Lackierung diese sieht leider schnell in Mitleidenschaft gezogen aus. Außerdem finde ich die Lager schrauben schlimm, da die Imbus Aufnahmen für 5mm (8nm) und 6mm (18nm) ziemlich klein sind. Dies zeigt sich bei monatlicher Kontrolle mit dem Drehmoment Schlüssel, wobei die Schrauben leider zum verkanten und durchrutschen neigen. Die Fahreigenschaften sind super ich fahre mit meinem Swoop 8.0 teilweise sogar Touren bis 100km mit ordentlichen Transfer Stücken    über Straße und selbst da verhält es sich ruhig und angenehm. Im dh ist es super ruhig und lässt sich kaum aus der Ruhe kriegen. Im uphill gibt es sowas wie Steigendes vr nicht außer man will es so, die Sitzposition ist einfach Klasse für mich 1,90m 94cm Innenbeinlänge (XL Rahmen 21zoll). Es ist nicht zu aufrecht aber auch nicht zu tief es wirkt sehr zentral und man fühlt sich wohl. Ich sehe beim fahren das einzige Problem an den Pedalen die gerade in der mittleren und Tiefen flip Chip Stellung zu häufigen Bodenkontakt neigen, Vorausgesetzt man denkt nicht dran z.b. in Kurven oder technischem uphill. Zudem ist die Kinematik mit dem Dämpfer etwas Tricky gutes Ansprechverhalten mit genug Progression zu vereinen.


----------



## xIJonny (26. November 2019)

Wie viel wird die Carbon version wahrscheinlich mehr kosten?


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (27. November 2019)

xIJonny schrieb:


> Wie viel wird die Carbon version wahrscheinlich mehr kosten?


Radon hat von ein paar Modellen bereits Alu und Carbon im Angebot. Daran kannst du dich orientieren. Ich tippe mal auf ein Plus von 500euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xIJonny (27. November 2019)

Ghostrider7.5k schrieb:


> Radon hat von ein paar Modellen bereits Alu und Carbon im Angebot. Daran kannst du dich orientieren. Ich tippe mal auf ein Plus von 500euro


Oke danke ... würdet ihr sagen, dass sich das lohnt und denkt ihr für die 500 mehr ändert sich auch was an der Ausstattung?


----------



## ryan.raffi (27. November 2019)

Wünschenswert wäre ein Hinterbau der steifer ist und vorallem etwas Progression besitzt. Hoffen wir, dass dies bei der carbon Variante der Fall ist. Sonst ist das Bike top


----------



## skreetzh1dda (27. November 2019)

xIJonny schrieb:


> Oke danke ... würdet ihr sagen, dass sich das lohnt und denkt ihr für die 500 mehr ändert sich auch was an der Ausstattung?


Ganz subjektive Meinung: Nö. Am Ende wiegts 300 Gramm weniger oder so (bloße Mutmaßung), mir persönlich isses das nicht wert


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (27. November 2019)

xIJonny schrieb:


> Oke danke ... würdet ihr sagen, dass sich das lohnt und denkt ihr für die 500 mehr ändert sich auch was an der Ausstattung?


Ich hab leider auch keine Glaskugel was die Ausstattung betrifft... Und der Rest ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## Ruhrpottbiker09 (27. November 2019)

Am wichtigsten wäre tatsächlich eine andere Kinematik. Ich finde die Steifigkeit zumindest mit 72 Kg inordnung es sind eher die spline e1900 die so flexen.


----------



## tocheos (29. November 2019)

Habe vorhin das 2020er Swoop 10.0 vorbestellt - heute gibt's 10% Rabatt!


----------



## gruener-Frosch (2. Dezember 2019)

welches Offset haben die Gabeln beim neuen Swoop? Danke.


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (2. Dezember 2019)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> welches Offset haben die Gabeln beim neuen Swoop? Danke.


44 laut Auskunft des Radon-Mitarbeiters. Zumindest beim Swoop 8.0 in 21''. Aber schreib  denen einfach ne E-Mail. Die antworten meist schnell und kompetent.


----------



## gruener-Frosch (2. Dezember 2019)

Danke


----------



## marcel171282 (2. Dezember 2019)

Also ich hab ja schon viele Bikes gefahren. Meist nicht sooo lange. Irgendwie hat es nicht so gepasst. 
Mit dem Swoop hab seit Anfang Februar locker 1500km Trail, Bikepark, Alpen Gekrache gemacht. 
Das Gerät bekommt es durchgehend aufs Maul.
Bisher hatte ich NICHT eine Panne aufm Trail! 

Hab diese Woche nen Richtig großen Service gemacht. 
Gemacht wurde:
Kette, Beläge ( 2. Satz ), Milch nachgefüllt, LRS geprüft ( Hinten einen Mini Seitenschlag ) nach Zentriert, neue Schaltzug. 


Was mich interessiert...
Was habt ihr an eurem Swoop getauscht?

Bei mir war's Recht viel, deshalb auch das 8.0 gekauft.

Carbonara Lenker One Up. 800mm Breit.
Silicon Griffe, extra Chucky 
Sattel Ergon ( für die Männergesundheit )
Tellis 170mm
GX Eagle/KB 28 
Shigura in Chrome
203er Scheiben TRP ( unfassbar Gut, wiege 108kg )
Reifen Assegai/Dhr2 EXO WT
DT Swiss Freilauf auf Ratsche 38z umgebaut.
Hinterbau auf Metrisches Maß und viel mehr Progression umgebaut. 
Läuft mit RS Coil RCT wie ein Mini Downhiller.


Sollte ein Swoop Rahmen in Carbon von Radon zu bekommen sein werde ich mir diesen zulegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (3. Dezember 2019)

marcel171282 schrieb:


> Also ich hab ja schon viele Bikes gefahren. Meist nicht sooo lange. Irgendwie hat es nicht so gepasst.
> Mit dem Swoop hab seit Anfang Februar locker 1500km Trail, Bikepark, Alpen Gekrache gemacht.
> Das Gerät bekommt es durchgehend aufs Maul.
> Bisher hatte ich NICHT eine Panne aufm Trail!
> ...


Also ich werde bei meinem 8.0 auch nicht viel mehr als den Rahmen und LRS übrig lassen. Was mich interessieren würde ist wie man auf metrisches Maß umbaut.


----------



## Ruhrpottbiker09 (3. Dezember 2019)

Da gibt es hier extra im Forum eine selbst gemachte Wippe.




__





						Wippen auf Metrische Dämpfer Umbauen
					

Mahlzeit, Habe die Idee mein Enduro von 216x63 auf 230x62.5 umzubauen.  Würde das durch das Fräsen neuer Wippen umsetzen wollen.  Geht um das aktuelle Radon Swoop 170.   Hab in der Suche nix gefunden.  Würde sich viel an der Kinematik ändern wenn ich die Wippen neu Baue aber den Dämpferwinkel...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## marcel171282 (3. Dezember 2019)

Ja das war auch ich.
Wenn Interesse besteht Fertige ich noch ein Paar Sätze der Wippen. 
Wer Interesse hat bitte per Mail melden.


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (3. Dezember 2019)

Auf jeden Fall sehr spannend was du da gebaut hast. Ich komm da eventuell gern drauf zurück wenn mein Umbau auf Vivid Air sich nicht als zufriedenstellend erweist. Ich hab es auch gern progressiv und wenn ich mir die Kosten so anschaue, die du da hattest, wäre das im Fall der Fälle echt eine Überlegung wert. Danke für die Infos.

Und hier mal der Vollständigkeit halber meine geplanten Änderungen:

Lenker Spank Spike 777, hab ich noch und find ich gut.
Vorbau passender Spank Spike
Bremse Shimano Zee, hab ich noch und die anderen Bikes haben auch Shimano. Keine Lust auf mehrere Bremsenhersteller im Sortiment
Sattelstütze Moveloc Vecnum 200, weil super, vorhanden und nix anderes mehr in meine Bikes kommt.
Reifen Maxxis Minion DHF und DHR II weil super für mich.
Rock Shox Lyrik 180mm Ultimate, weil ich Rock Shox Fan bin
Rock Shox Vivid Air, siehe Lyrik
Griffe Ergon GP1 wegen ausbleibender Schmerzen
Sattel SQLab 610, siehe Griffe
Antrieb komplett Shimano XT 11-fach mit 30er KB vorne, weil ausreichend und auf dem anderen Bike auch verbaut, Ersatzteile und so..


----------



## OJMad (4. Dezember 2019)

Habe ich das richtig rausgelesen? Das Swoop hat zu wenig Progression?
Dann bestelle ich wohl lieber wieder ab bei 98kg im Adamskostüm.


----------



## marcel171282 (4. Dezember 2019)

Kommt drauf an. 
Den billigen Monarch kannste so zuknallen mit Spacern das er gut ging. 
Der Dpx2 ging auch ganz gut.
Der Float X2 stellte sich für mich im Nachhinein als komplett Katastrophe raus. Bin ich so durchgefallen.


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (4. Dezember 2019)

OJMad schrieb:


> Habe ich das richtig rausgelesen? Das Swoop hat zu wenig Progression?
> Dann bestelle ich wohl lieber wieder ab bei 98kg im Adamskostüm.


Nein, das hast du falsch da rausgelesen. Wie viel Progression es sein soll ist immer Geschmackssache und kann nur von jedem selbst beurteilt werden. Zumindest solange es nirgends eine Tabelle gibt die das Verhalten des hinterbaus in Verbindung mit dem jeweiligen Dämpfer und dessen Einstellungen darlegt. Der Umbau auf den stahldämpfer den du hier lesen kannst, sagt auf jeden Fall nicht dass der hinterbau zu unprogressiv ist.


----------



## ryan.raffi (4. Dezember 2019)

Da muss ich leicht widersprechen... 
Drei von drei Spacer im X2 sprechen eigentlich eine deutliche Sprache... 
Für mich passt es aber so mit 82kg. (215PSI)

Wenn du nun auf Coil umbaust, hat der Hinterbau definitiv zu wenig Endprogression, um nicht einfach durchzurauschen... 

Werze um 25% (20-30%) sind eine vernünftige Progression. Das Swoop hat ca. 10%...

Gruess Raffi


----------



## marcel171282 (4. Dezember 2019)

ryan.raffi schrieb:


> Da muss ich leicht widersprechen...
> Drei von drei Spacer im X2 sprechen eigentlich eine deutliche Sprache...
> Für mich passt es aber so mit 82kg. (215PSI)
> 
> ...



Mit 80kg mag der X2 bestimmt laufen. 
Aber alles über 100kg wird nicht gut gehen.
Das Swoop hat original eher wenig Progression.
Deshalb funktioniert es ja trotzdem mit Luftdämpfern, und das auch sehr gut! Nur ab nem bestimmten Fahrergewicht wird es was schwierig. Das ist aber bei fast allen Rädern so.
Man entspricht mit 108-110kg nicht dem Standartbiker für den es entwickelt wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OJMad (4. Dezember 2019)

Schade dass der Dämpfer schon werkseitig zugeballert ist.
Ich habe jetzt schweren Herzens storniert.


----------



## tocheos (4. Dezember 2019)

Darüber habe ich bei meiner Vorbestellung auch nicht nachgedacht...na geil.
Habe ohne alles ca. 91kg...


----------



## marcel171282 (4. Dezember 2019)

Welche Version wollt ihr denn kaufen. Die 9.0 geht klar mit eurem Gewicht.
Der Dpx2 ist gut. Zur Not nen Volumenspacer mehr rein und gut ist


----------



## tocheos (4. Dezember 2019)

Habe das 10.0 bestellt


----------



## OJMad (4. Dezember 2019)

marcel171282 schrieb:


> Welche Version wollt ihr denn kaufen. Die 9.0 geht klar mit eurem Gewicht.
> Der Dpx2 ist gut. Zur Not nen Volumenspacer mehr rein und gut ist


Gibt dieses Jahr nur 8.0 und 10.0 . hatte das 8.0 schon bestellt. angeblich ist da schon die maximal mögliche Anzahl an spacern verbaut dachte ich.


----------



## marcel171282 (4. Dezember 2019)

Das aktuelle 8.0 hat ja nen Dpx2 drin. Das kannste bedenkenlos nehmen. Hatte den auch zum Test drin und hab ihn in anderen Bikes.
Der tut es jut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OJMad (4. Dezember 2019)

weil grundsätzlich progressiver?


----------



## marcel171282 (4. Dezember 2019)

Der Float X2 wurde auf 3 Volumenspacer reduziert. Ob das bei den 2020 Dämpfern noch so ist weiß ich nicht. Mir hat's nicht getaugt. Mit 3 Spacern bekommst den nicht Progressive genug. 

Der Dpx2 taugte mir da mehr. Besserer Gegenhalt und ging sparsamer mit dem Federweg um.


----------



## skreetzh1dda (4. Dezember 2019)

Das 9.0 wird noch kommen (denke ich), beim Skeen Trail CF steht auch noch das 10.0 aus


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (5. Dezember 2019)

OJMad schrieb:


> Gibt dieses Jahr nur 8.0 und 10.0 . hatte das 8.0 schon bestellt. angeblich ist da schon die maximal mögliche Anzahl an spacern verbaut dachte ich.


Hast du das mit den spacern mal bei Radon nachgefragt?


----------



## OJMad (5. Dezember 2019)

soeben Antwort erhalten.

es ist 1 Spacer verbaut


----------



## marcel171282 (5. Dezember 2019)

OJMad schrieb:


> soeben Antwort erhalten.
> 
> es ist 1 Spacer verbaut



Bei welchem Dämpfer? Dpx2 kommt immer nur einer rein.


----------



## OJMad (5. Dezember 2019)

Oh Mann. Also müsste man noch fragen in welcher Größe?


----------



## marcel171282 (5. Dezember 2019)

Das Fox ID am Dpx2 war DNW5
Also ist ein 0.6er Spacern drin. 
Sollte das dir nicht reichen kannst du den nächst größeren rein machen. 
Das Set Kostet um die 20€ glaub ich.


----------



## Final_edition (12. Dezember 2019)

bei mir nur Kleinigkeiten bis jetzt.
Reifen, das 3. Paar Griffe, ne 220er Magura MRP Scheibe liegt jetzt auch hier.
Geplant ist im Winter noch mehr Progression, habe auch das 19er 8.0 und bin mit 88kG nackt scheinbar auch zu schwer.
Allerdings auch 80% Parkeinsatz...


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (13. Dezember 2019)

So liebe 29er-Swoop-Gemeinde. Mein 2020er 8.0 ist nun da und wird bis auf Rahmen, Steuersatz, Bremsscheiben, Dämpfer und LRS komplett neu aufgebaut. Wer also was davon brauchen kann, schreibt mich an. Ich stelle die Komponenten sicher auch noch im Bikemarkt ein. Aber wenn ich das nicht für alle tun muss soll mir das recht sein. Bitte immer mit Preisvorschlag, der einen Versand beinhaltet. Abgeholt werden kann auch. Ich wohne in Stuttgart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruener-Frosch (16. Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen, ich benötige eine neue Steckachse für mein Swoop 170 8.0, Hinterachse .Jetzt gibt es ja viele Möglichkeiten beim Bestellen, 12 x 148, 1,5er Gewindesteigung, 170 oder 180 mm Länge?
Weiß einer eventuell welche Achse ich benötige?
Danke und Grüße.


----------



## gruener-Frosch (16. Dezember 2019)

So, Radon hat mir schon ne Antwort geschrieben - danke, ging schnell


----------



## OJMad (20. Dezember 2019)

Na dann schauen wir mal ...


----------



## Graveler (20. Dezember 2019)

Schick, schick, viel Spaß damit


----------



## Mustermann_ (20. Dezember 2019)

Wie viele cm Spacer passen unter den Vorbau? Ist auf dem Bild leider schlecht zu erkennen.


----------



## OJMad (20. Dezember 2019)

2cm.


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (27. Dezember 2019)

Macht wirklich Spaß!


----------



## Final_edition (27. Dezember 2019)

Interessante Sache, berichte doch bitte dann mal bisschen zum Dämpfer. 

Wieviel rise hat der lenker denn?


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (27. Dezember 2019)

Final_edition schrieb:


> Interessante Sache, berichte doch bitte dann mal bisschen zum Dämpfer.
> 
> Wieviel rise hat der lenker denn?


Also der Dämpfer ist ein Vivid air. Ich dreh die Compression bis auf 3 Klicks zu und damit hab ich dann Ruhe beim pedalieren. Ansonsten bietet der einfach viel gegendruck. Das Heck ist lebendig und wird nicht einfach mitgeschleift.
Der Lenker hat 30mm Rise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steffen1982 (28. Dezember 2019)

Mal was anderes gibt es für das Swoop den custom Decals? Und wenn ja woher?


----------



## tocheos (17. Januar 2020)

Na geil... das 2020er Swoop sollte heute geliefert werden. Dann kam jedoch heute früh der Anruf der DHL-Spedition, dass das Paket verschwunden und aktuell nicht auffindbar sei. Extra den Vormittag freigenommen um zu Hause zu sein - fängt ja gut an...


----------



## Jaykob1 (21. Januar 2020)

Hi zusammen!
Da mir mein 2019er YT Capra Comp AL geklaut wurde, bin ich gerade auf der Suche nach nem neuen Bike. Eigentlich hat mir das Capra super gefallen, ich seh es aber nicht ein für durchweg schlechtere Komponenten im 2020er mehr zu zahlen als 2019, deswegen bin ich auf das Swoop aufmerksam geworden.
Preislich würde dem Capra ja das Swoop 9.0 entsprechen, das kommt laut Radon aber erst mitte des Jahres...Da das 8.0 schon ne recht gute Ausstattung bietet frage ich mich, ob das 10.0 die 1500€ Aufpreis wert ist.
Neben den kleineren Mankos (fragiler Flip-Chip, Kettenstrebenschutz, teilw. außen verlegte Züge) lese ich öfters etwas davon, dass die Dämpferwahl nicht so easy ist bzw. die Kinematik allgemein etwas an Endprogression vermissen lässt. Ich wiege ohne Ausrüstung knappe 80kg und fahre eigentlich alles über Parks, DH, Flowtrails, Touren... Ist das wirklich ein Problem oder hab ich da einen eher verzerrten Eindruck bekommen aus den verschiedenen Foren, etc.?
Ich lese auch oft davon, dass das 8.0er gekauft wird, aber direkt einige Komponenten upgegraded werden. Dabei scheint mir die Stock-Ausstattung gar nicht so übel zu sein. Was ist da der Grund?


----------



## Final_edition (21. Januar 2020)

Jaykob1 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen!
> Da mir mein 2019er YT Capra Comp AL geklaut wurde, bin ich gerade auf der Suche nach nem neuen Bike. Eigentlich hat mir das Capra super gefallen, ich seh es aber nicht ein für durchweg schlechtere Komponenten im 2020er mehr zu zahlen als 2019, deswegen bin ich auf das Swoop aufmerksam geworden.
> Preislich würde dem Capra ja das Swoop 9.0 entsprechen, das kommt laut Radon aber erst mitte des Jahres...Da das 8.0 schon ne recht gute Ausstattung bietet frage ich mich, ob das 10.0 die 1500€ Aufpreis wert ist.
> Neben den kleineren Mankos (fragiler Flip-Chip, Kettenstrebenschutz, teilw. außen verlegte Züge) lese ich öfters etwas davon, dass die Dämpferwahl nicht so easy ist bzw. die Kinematik allgemein etwas an Endprogression vermissen lässt. Ich wiege ohne Ausrüstung knappe 80kg und fahre eigentlich alles über Parks, DH, Flowtrails, Touren... Ist das wirklich ein Problem oder hab ich da einen eher verzerrten Eindruck bekommen aus den verschiedenen Foren, etc.?
> Ich lese auch oft davon, dass das 8.0er gekauft wird, aber direkt einige Komponenten upgegraded werden. Dabei scheint mir die Stock-Ausstattung gar nicht so übel zu sein. Was ist da der Grund?



Hey,

der flip chip ist nicht fragil, nur die verschraubung sieht billig aus.
ich denke, beinahe niemand nutzt solche Möglichkeiten überall, ich zumindest habe meinen einmal gedreht und seit dem bleibt er auf dieser Einstellung.

kettenstrebenschutz: ja, könnte/müsste länger sein. ich habe an meinem noch slapper Tape dran, keine weiteren Beschwerden.

Außenverlegte Züge: imho positiver Punkt, gut für die Wartungsfreudnlichkeit, eher weniger gut für den Instagramfaktor.

Mit der Progression ist das so eine Sache.
ich selber würde mir auch mehr wünschen, allerdings nicht zwingend mehr in der Kinematik sondern eher im Dämpfer.
Genutzt wird das Rad von mir aber auch beinahe nur mit Liftunterstützung, jemand der selber tritt und somit nicht nur rabiat bergab, empfindet das ganze möglicherweise als pefekt.


----------



## Burnhard (1. Februar 2020)

Jaykob1 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen!
> Da mir mein 2019er YT Capra Comp AL geklaut wurde, bin ich gerade auf der Suche nach nem neuen Bike. Eigentlich hat mir das Capra super gefallen, ich seh es aber nicht ein für durchweg schlechtere Komponenten im 2020er mehr zu zahlen als 2019, deswegen bin ich auf das Swoop aufmerksam geworden.
> Preislich würde dem Capra ja das Swoop 9.0 entsprechen, das kommt laut Radon aber erst mitte des Jahres...Da das 8.0 schon ne recht gute Ausstattung bietet frage ich mich, ob das 10.0 die 1500€ Aufpreis wert ist.
> Neben den kleineren Mankos (fragiler Flip-Chip, Kettenstrebenschutz, teilw. außen verlegte Züge) lese ich öfters etwas davon, dass die Dämpferwahl nicht so easy ist bzw. die Kinematik allgemein etwas an Endprogression vermissen lässt. Ich wiege ohne Ausrüstung knappe 80kg und fahre eigentlich alles über Parks, DH, Flowtrails, Touren... Ist das wirklich ein Problem oder hab ich da einen eher verzerrten Eindruck bekommen aus den verschiedenen⁸ Foren, etc.?
> Ich lese auch oft davon, dass das 8.0er gekauft wird, aber direkt einige Komponenten upgegraded werden. Dabei scheint mir die Stock-Ausstattung gar nicht so übel zu sein. Was ist da der Grund?


Bin auch vom Capra aufs Swoop gewechselt, bei ca. 85kg.
Ja das Swoop ist leider etwas wenig progressiv, vor allem im Vergleich zum Capra. Fahre jetzt einfach ein bisschen weniger Sag (ca. 25%) und kann mich nicht über zu wenig grip am Hinterrad beklagen.
Insgesamt finde ich das Swoop das bessere Bike. Ausstattung ist halt Geschmackssache.


----------



## Jaykob1 (3. Februar 2020)

Danke für deine Eindrücke!
Wie siehst du die Qualität z.B. bezgl. Lager so im Vergleich zwischen den Beiden? Man liest ja über die Lager bei Radon nicht nur gutes... Findest du die außenverlegten Züge gerade im Kurbelbereich als störend/anfällig oder eher nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (3. Februar 2020)

Jaykob1 schrieb:


> Ich lese auch oft davon, dass das 8.0er gekauft wird, aber direkt einige Komponenten upgegraded werden. Dabei scheint mir die Stock-Ausstattung gar nicht so übel zu sein. Was ist da der Grund?


Ich denke dass hier vor allem aus persönlichen Vorlieben getauscht wird. War bei mir der Grund. Ich fahre halt lieber Shimano Antrieb und Bremsen als SRAM und Magura. Gleiches beim Fahrwerk.


----------



## fedri-ho (3. Februar 2020)

Jaykob1 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Eindrücke!
> Wie siehst du die Qualität z.B. bezgl. Lager so im Vergleich zwischen den Beiden? Man liest ja über die Lager bei Radon nicht nur gutes... Findest du die außenverlegten Züge gerade im Kurbelbereich als störend/anfällig oder eher nicht?


Lager waren bei mir bisher kein Thema, sind alle noch i.o. 
Die Züge unter dem Tretlager sind nicht ideal, hatte aber bisher beine Probleme. Ein hochgeschleuderter dicker Stein kann hier aber sicher für etwas Adrenalinanstieg sorgen.


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (4. Februar 2020)

fedri-ho schrieb:


> Lager waren bei mir bisher kein Thema, sind alle noch i.o.
> Die Züge unter dem Tretlager sind nicht ideal, hatte aber bisher beine Probleme. Ein hochgeschleuderter dicker Stein kann hier aber sicher für etwas Adrenalinanstieg sorgen.


Die Sache mit den Zügen unterhalb des Tretlagers ist auch der einzige Punkt, den ich jetzt nicht so gut finde am Swoop. Ich muss mir das nochmal anschauen. Vielleicht kann ja doch einfach über die Kettenstreben die Leitungen legen.... Von den fehlenden Führungen mal abgesehen spricht da doch nichts dagegen oder? Wie sehen das die anderen Swoop-Besitzer?


----------



## gruener-Frosch (13. Februar 2020)

ich habe die Leitungen schön über der Kettenstrebe und über dem unterem Lager vorbei an dem Sattelrohr verlegt, klappt optimal und beim vollen Einfedern bewegt sich die Geschichte kaum.


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (13. Februar 2020)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> ich habe die Leitungen schön über der Kettenstrebe und über dem unterem Lager vorbei an dem Sattelrohr verlegt, klappt optimal und beim vollen Einfedern bewegt sich die Geschichte kaum.


Kannst du davon ein paar Bilder machen und hier veröffentlichen? Das wäre super!


----------



## gruener-Frosch (14. Februar 2020)

Sorry, hab vergessen eins zu machen, aber hab gerade mal was rumgemalt


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (14. Februar 2020)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Sorry, hab vergessen eins zu machen, aber hab gerade mal was rumgemalt
> Anhang anzeigen 980035


Ok cool. Wenn du noch eins mit der tatsächlichen Verlegung machen würdest, würde ich mich freuen! Mich interessiert vor allem wie du die Leitungen befestigt hast.
Mal was anderes: Hast Du den Rahmen an sich kaufen können? Oder hast Du auch das komplette Bike gekauft und es dann zerlegt?


----------



## gruener-Frosch (14. Februar 2020)

Rahmen hab ich hier ausm Bikemarkt - war wohl ein Garantiefall für ein älteres Swoop...
Leitungen sind mit Kablebinder befestigt. werde da aber noch mal was in schön basteln evtl. mit den Klebehaltern..?


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (14. Februar 2020)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Rahmen hab ich hier ausm Bikemarkt - war wohl ein Garantiefall für ein älteres Swoop...
> Leitungen sind mit Kablebinder befestigt. werde da aber noch mal was in schön basteln evtl. mit den Klebehaltern..?


Halt uns nach Möglichkeit auf dem laufenden!


----------



## reflux (17. Februar 2020)

Was ist eigentlich aus der Carbon Variante geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaykob1 (27. Februar 2020)

@gruener-Frosch Hast du schon erste Erfahrungen mit dem anders verlegtem Zug sammeln können?

Bin grad ganz kurz davor das 8.0er zu kaufen. Hätte zwar schon gern die Performance Elite Serie gehabt, aber 1500€ mehr für's 10.0er oder bis zum Herbst warten für ein 9.0er ist eigentlich auch keine Option für mich.
Wie seht ihr das diesjährige 8.0er so? Denkt ihr das geht so klar oder will man dann doch schnell was upgraden?


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (27. Februar 2020)

Jaykob1 schrieb:


> @gruener-Frosch Hast du schon erste Erfahrungen mit dem anders verlegtem Zug sammeln können?
> 
> Bin grad ganz kurz davor das 8.0er zu kaufen. Hätte zwar schon gern die Performance Elite Serie gehabt, aber 1500€ mehr für's 10.0er oder bis zum Herbst warten für ein 9.0er ist eigentlich auch keine Option für mich.
> Wie sieht ihr das diesjährige 8.0er so? Denkt ihr das geht so klar oder will man dann doch schnell was upgraden?


Auch wenn das jetzt für einen Kauf vermutlich nicht förderlich ist, aber ich habe vom 8.0 nix übrig gelassen außer dem Rahmen an sich, den Steuersatz und die Laufräder. Warum? Ich versuche mich man an einer Auflistung:

Reifen: Bin und bleibe Maxxis Minion Fan. Schwalbe und ich werden in diesem Leben keine Freunde mehr. Also eine subjektive Sache
Lenker und Vorbau: Hatte noch einen Spank Spike 777 und der taugt mir sehr gut! Daher getauscht. Hatte ich also und ansonsten subjektiv.
Gabel: Bin Rock SHox Fan und die aktuelle Lyrik Ultimate war für 750€ neu zu haben. Das war mir den Aufpreis zur verkauften Fox dann wert. Auch eher subkjektiv.
Dämpfer: Selbes Spiel und ich hatte noch einen Vivid Air. Ich mag den Dämpfer einfach.
Antrieb: Ich hab sonst auch nur Shimano 11-fach und bin entsprechend mit Ersatzteilen ausgestattet. Mir reicht 11-fach auch und SRAM-Teile sind einfacher teurer.
Bremsen: Selbes Spiel wie beim Antrieb. Habe auch sonst nur 4-fach-Kolben-Shimano-Bremsen.
Sattelstütze: Hatte noch einer 200er Moveloc von Vecnum. Da bin ich digital. Entweder diese Sattelstütze oder keine. Ich liebe den langen Verstellweg und die Zuverlässigkeit und den Service von Vecnum.
Sattel., Griffe und Pedale sind sowieso reine Geschmacksache. Das tauschen glaub einfach sehr viele.

Ich denke jetzt auch nicht, dass das 8.0 in seiner Grundausstattung schlecht oder unfahrbar ist. Das kann man schon so machen! Der Rest ist Geschmacksache!


----------



## gruener-Frosch (27. Februar 2020)

Hallo Jaykob1,

ich bin jetzt ca 4 Touren -auch im recht anspruchsvollem Gelände- gefahren. Die Zugverlegung ist wirklich spitze, da reibt nichts und wie gesagt die Bremsleitung bewegt sich so nur mininal...

Aber zur Klarstellung - ich habe nur die Bremsleitung so verlegt, der Schaltzug liegt wie in der Serie.....

Das 2020er Swoop ist einfach ein echt geiles Bike, bisher das Beste in meiner Ahnengalerie (Boah seit den Achtzigern - ich alter Sack )
Egal ob Tour, Stolpern oder einfach mal so tralala, dat Ding ist echt top...


----------



## Jaykob1 (27. Februar 2020)

OK, danke für eure Meinungen!
Wenn man schon so viele Teile rumliegen hat kann ich das natürlich verstehen.
Ich hingegen bin z.B. momentan eher Fox Fan, auch mit der Magura MT5 die ich schon mal hatte war ich sehr zufrieden, bis auf die langen 2 Finger-Hebel, aber die kann man ja einigermaßen easy tauschen.
Die Original-Reifen sind ja eh selten in der für den Einsatz gedachten Ausführung, allein schon um das Gewicht auf dem Papier zu senken. Aber ich war mit den Schwalbe bisher eigentlich recht happy.
Also bisher konnte ich keine Komponente identifizieren, wo man objektiv betrachtet sagen muss, dass sie unterste Schublade ist und sobald wie möglich getauscht werden sollte. Anders bei vielen 2020er Bikes der Konkurrenz, wenn man unter 3500€ bleiben will.

@gruener-Frosch: Danke, das beruhigt mich :-D Hast du eigentlich das 8.0 oder 10.0?


----------



## skreetzh1dda (27. Februar 2020)

Jaykob1 schrieb:


> OK, danke für eure Meinungen!
> Wenn man schon so viele Teile rumliegen hat kann ich das natürlich verstehen.
> Ich hingegen bin z.B. momentan eher Fox Fan, auch mit der Magura MT5 die ich schon mal hatte war ich sehr zufrieden, bis auf die langen 2 Finger-Hebel, aber die kann man ja einigermaßen easy tauschen.
> Die Original-Reifen sind ja eh selten in der für den Einsatz gedachten Ausführung, allein schon um das Gewicht auf dem Papier zu senken. Aber ich war mit den Schwalbe bisher eigentlich recht happy.
> ...


beide Varianten sind ja auch für ihren Preis durchweg stimmig ^^, ein vergleichbares PL Verhältnis sucht man 2020 vergebens


----------



## Jaykob1 (27. Februar 2020)

Ja allerdings...
Wenn ich mir die ganzen geilen Teile vom 10.0er reinzieh wird man natürlich schon schwach... Mittlerweile bin ich mir aber eben nicht sicher, ob ich die 1500€ nicht besser spare und dann dafür lieber in 3-4 Jahren als in 5-6 wieder ein neues mit dann aktueller Geo usw. holen soll. Schwierig


----------



## skreetzh1dda (27. Februar 2020)

Jaykob1 schrieb:


> Ja allerdings...
> Wenn ich mir die ganzen geilen Teile vom 10.0er reinzieh wird man natürlich schon schwach... Mittlerweile bin ich mir aber eben nicht sicher, ob ich die 1500€ nicht besser spare und dann dafür lieber in 3-4 Jahren als in 5-6 wieder ein neues mit dann aktueller Geo usw. holen soll. Schwierig


Musst Du selber wissen, 8.0 langt aus meiner Sicht für 80%, aber oft hängt Willhaben und Verstand ja nicht zusammen


----------



## gruener-Frosch (27. Februar 2020)

Jaykob1 schrieb:


> @gruener-Frosch: Danke, das beruhigt mich :-D Hast du eigentlich das 8.0 oder 10.0?


Hab den Rahmen gekauft und selber aufgebaut, ist aber wenn mit dem 8.0 zu vergleichen.
Und ehrlich, mehr wie das 8.0 braucht kein Mensch, das reicht für 99% der Mtbler hier. Ich denke, eine bessere Ausstattung ist einfach sich den Luxus gönnen oder halt haben einfach wollen weil man es sich leisten kann. Auf meinen Touren sind manchmal Leute dabei, die fahren mit ihrem Hardtail mehr und besser als ich mit dem Swoop......


----------



## Jaykob1 (27. Februar 2020)

Ah ja sehe es weiter oben mit deinem Rahmen!
Ja das stimmt, Fahrkönnen ist natürlich durch nix zu ersetzen. Aber umso mehr muss man sich wenn man's eben nicht perfekt kann durch gescheites Material helfen lassen oder wenigstens teilweise ausgleichen 
Aber ich glaub ich hab mich entschieden. Das 9.0er wäre genau meins gewesen, so wird's jetzt das 8.0er mit dem Nebeneffekt schon etwas Geld gespart zu haben, dass dann schon jetzt für's übernächste auf die Seite gelegt wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas1183 (10. März 2020)

Bei mir gab es dieses Jahr auch ein neues Enduro,
Sollte ein Radon Swoop werden, mein 1. DH Bike war auch ein Swoop200 und lief immer Spitze,
und bei dem Preis+ den verbauten Parts war das Swoop ein no brainer.
Ist eine XL, Reifen hab ich gleich gegen DHF und Dissector getauscht, Die 150er Radon Stütze gegen eine 170mm Reverb,
Vorbau gegen einen 35mm Raceface Atlas, und Lenker gegen einen 800mm truvativ descendant mit 30mm Rise.
Bremsen musste ich wie immer entlüften, hatte ich bisher aber bei jedem Versender und ist ja nur Minutensache, macht man da
gerne, sonst war schon alles perfekt, Schaltung lief auch auf Anhieb super.

Hat jetzt 4 Touren mit Rutschigen, steilen und sehr Wurzel/Steinigen Trails hinter sich und geht genau so gut wie es sein muss.

Ich mag Radon. Tolle Bikes, wenn man 90% selbst machen kann.  Gerne und immer wieder


----------



## Alimeister (18. April 2020)

Servus, 
meine Swoop 2019 8.0 verlangt nach einem neuem Steuersatzlager. Weiss jemand, welcher genau verbaut ist und ob man auch nur die Lager auswechseln kann oder den ganzen Satz bzw. mit Lagerschalen auswechseln muss? 
Grüße


----------



## Ruhrpottbiker09 (18. April 2020)

FSA zs44/zs56 sind Industrie Lager  die kriegt man so raus wenn man die Gabel aus den Rahmen holt. Kann man sicherlich auch irgendwo mit der Nummer von den Industrie Lagern nach bestellen.


----------



## Joehittn (19. April 2020)

Hi!
Ich bin beim Gabelservice auf auf ein grummelndes Steuersatzlager gestossen...
Radon hat mir das empfohlen: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/fsa-orbit-1.5e-zs44-zs56-tapered-cube-edition-459317

Ich habe mir dann aus den von bike-discount genannten Spezifikationen dieses Lager für 9,50€ (plus 7€ Versand, Bearbeitung) bestellt:








						ACB 6808 CC / HD1404K 36°/45°
					

ACB 6808 CC 2RS 36/45, ACB61808CC 52x40x7x36° 1-1/2" Steuersatz Kugellager für FSA Orbit#42 HD1404K (40x52x7mm).




					www.kugellager-shop.net
				




Beim nächsten größeren Service (ich stelle jetzt dann auf tubeless um) werde ich auch das Lager tauschen, dann kann ich Euch sagen ob alles passt...

LG, Joe


----------



## Ruhrpottbiker09 (20. April 2020)

Hat sich erledigt


----------



## Alimeister (20. April 2020)

Danke Joe, 
wunderbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alimeister (30. April 2020)

Joehittn schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich bin beim Gabelservice auf auf ein grummelndes Steuersatzlager gestossen...
> Radon hat mir das empfohlen: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/fsa-orbit-1.5e-zs44-zs56-tapered-cube-edition-459317
> 
> ...



Hast Du geschafft, es einzubauen? Leider scheint es minimal größer und verkantet sich in der Pfanne, bzw. geht eben nicht rein.


----------



## Joehittn (30. April 2020)

hi, bin leider auf grund arbeitsstress noch nicht dazugekommen, habs mir fürs wochenende vorgenommen...
hört sich nicht gut an...  :-(

wie gehst du jetzt weiter vor?

lg, joe


----------



## Alimeister (30. April 2020)

Auf Deine Antwort warten. Mal beim Radladen des Vertrauens fragen nach Erfahrungen und Hinweisen. Den Verkäufer anschreiben, und mal fragen. Denn immerhin war der Steuersatz ausdrücklich erwähnt in der Beschreibung. Gucken, ob es andere Lager im Netz gibt. Ungefähr so.


----------



## Alimeister (1. Mai 2020)

Ich habe mal FSA angeschrieben.

Und ich habe herausgefunden dass es bei einem anderen Anbieter der Steuersatz die Hälfte kostet, also wenig mehr als die Lager einzeln: https://www.bike24.de/p130607.html
Aber braucht man halt noch das Werkzeug, um das Zeug ein- und auszubauen, oder man tauscht halt einfach nur die Lager.


----------



## Joehittn (1. Mai 2020)

hi!

du hast recht, es ist minimal größer... aber ich hab es per handkraft reindgedrückt und dann oben mit 12nm angezogen und dadurch reingezwungen (dann wieder gelockert)...

es hält, aber ich glaube dass der spalt etwas größer ist als zuvor. nja, derweil bleibts mal so, das lager ist jetzt bombenfest drinnen, das könnte ich nur noch rausschlagen, und bräuchte dann vielleicht auch eine neue pfanne... aber ich lass es jetzt mal drinnen und seh mir an wie es sich entwickelt...

ich hab leider keine schiebelehre, aber das nachgekaufte lager sollte man mal abmessen und vielleicht dem lagerhersteller eine email schreiben.

lg, joe

bilder (inks das neue, rechts das originale lager):


----------



## Alimeister (1. Mai 2020)

Also ich habe es jetzt genauso gemacht. Holzhammermethode, bzw. Gummihammermethode: Bissl reingeklopft dann mit 16 NM hochgezogen und dann dann wieder gelockert.
Erste Testfahrt bestanden. Wenn es besondere Vorkommnisse geben sollten, können wir es ja posten und der  jeweils andere kann sich dann lustig machen. 

Das obere Lager ist übrigens: https://www.kugellager-shop.net/mr054-mr115-hss20130k-36-45-kugellager-steuersatz.html
Da ist in der Beshreibung explizit der Steuersatz angegeben, nicht bei dem unteren; war ein Fehler von mir. Scheint auch perfekt zu passen.


----------



## XLS (8. Mai 2020)

in der neun Ausgabe des Freeride Magazin ist Radon-Werbung vom neuen Swoop 9.0 (CA).
Komplett neues Bike! Carbon Hauptrahmen mit Alu Heck. Andere Dämpferanlenkung.Lyrik ,E1900, RS Delux?, 
GX, Magura......konnte ich laienhaft erkennen.Farbe Rot mit Orange. Preis 2999. Erinnert etwas an das Carbon Slide.Wahrscheinlich kein Flaschenhalter montierbar. Geo sieht ziemlich flach und schnell aus...


----------



## skreetzh1dda (8. Mai 2020)

XLS schrieb:


> in der neun Ausgabe des Freeride Magazin ist Radon-Werbung vom neuen Swoop 9.0 (CA).
> Komplett neues Bike! Carbon Hauptrahmen mit Alu Heck. Andere Dämpferanlenkung.Lyrik ,E1900, RS Delux?,
> GX, Magura......konnte ich laienhaft erkennen.Farbe Rot mit Orange. Preis 2999. Erinnert etwas an das Carbon Slide.Wahrscheinlich kein Flaschenhalter montierbar. Geo sieht ziemlich flach und schnell aus...


War ja absehbar, dass da noch was kommt, bin ich ma gespannt


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (9. Mai 2020)

XLS schrieb:


> in der neun Ausgabe des Freeride Magazin ist Radon-Werbung vom neuen Swoop 9.0 (CA).
> Komplett neues Bike! Carbon Hauptrahmen mit Alu Heck. Andere Dämpferanlenkung.Lyrik ,E1900, RS Delux?,
> GX, Magura......konnte ich laienhaft erkennen.Farbe Rot mit Orange. Preis 2999. Erinnert etwas an das Carbon Slide.Wahrscheinlich kein Flaschenhalter montierbar. Geo sieht ziemlich flach und schnell aus...


Kannst du ein Bild posten?


----------



## skreetzh1dda (9. Mai 2020)

Ghostrider7.5k schrieb:


> Kannst du ein Bild posten?


schau ma im radon forum is iwo scho n thread mit foddo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (9. Mai 2020)

Radon Swoop CA 2020
					

Gerade lag die Freeride 02/20 im Postkasten (Copyright Freeride Magazin) :)




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## XLS (9. Mai 2020)




----------



## XLS (9. Mai 2020)

...leider etwas verzerrt...
Ich denke mal das P/L ganz ordentlich ist. Allerdings sieht es jetzt noch mehr abfahrtslastig aus. Mal die Geo-Daten abwarten.


----------



## Wolfplayer (10. Mai 2020)

XLS schrieb:


> in der neun Ausgabe des Freeride Magazin ist Radon-Werbung vom neuen Swoop 9.0 (CA).
> Komplett neues Bike! Carbon Hauptrahmen mit Alu Heck. Andere Dämpferanlenkung.Lyrik ,E1900, RS Delux?,
> GX, Magura......konnte ich laienhaft erkennen.Farbe Rot mit Orange. Preis 2999. Erinnert etwas an das Carbon Slide.Wahrscheinlich kein Flaschenhalter montierbar. Geo sieht ziemlich flach und schnell aus...



also wie kann Radon es wagen


----------



## Ruhrpottbiker09 (15. Mai 2020)

Weiß einer ob es den neuen swoop cf Rahmen zum nachrüsten geben wird?


----------



## nahazz (15. Mai 2020)

Uff, das neue Swoop ist echt super. Die Austattung + Preis + BSA LAGER!!!!!


----------



## fedri-ho (17. Mai 2020)

Moin zusammen, ich verkaufe meinen Swoop 2019 29'' in XL, siehe Bikemarkt: 
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1394941-radon-swoop-170-2019-29
Bin umgestiegen auf Privateer 161.


----------



## Joehittn (17. Mai 2020)

hast du deinen dämpfer absichtlich andersrum eingebaut, oder ist das was mit rock shox? meiner ist auf alle fälle mit dem piggyback und dem pedal-lock-hebel oben rum drinnen...


----------



## fedri-ho (17. Mai 2020)

Joehittn schrieb:


> hast du deinen dämpfer absichtlich andersrum eingebaut, oder ist das was mit rock shox? meiner ist auf alle fälle mit dem piggyback und dem pedal-lock-hebel oben rum drinnen...


war einfach nur aus einer laune heraus, dämpfer passt so und andersrum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (17. Mai 2020)

Ruhrpottbiker09 schrieb:


> Weiß einer ob es den neuen swoop cf Rahmen zum nachrüsten geben wird?


Das passiert bei Radon nur selten. Da würde ich nicht drauf spekulieren.


----------



## Ruhrpottbiker09 (17. Mai 2020)

Ghostrider7.5k schrieb:


> Das passiert bei Radon nur selten. Da würde ich nicht drauf spekulieren.


Okay danke


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (18. Mai 2020)

Ruhrpottbiker09 schrieb:


> Okay danke


Ich hätte das auch gern bei meinem Swoop Ende 2019 so gehabt. Hab dann aber einfach das 8.0 gekauft, in seine Bestandsteile zerlegt, alle Komponenten verkauft und so aufgebaut wie ich es haben wollte.


----------



## Ruhrpottbiker09 (18. Mai 2020)

Ghostrider7.5k schrieb:


> Ich hätte das auch gern bei meinem Swoop Ende 2019 so gehabt. Hab dann aber einfach das 8.0 gekauft, in seine Bestandsteile zerlegt, alle Komponenten verkauft und so aufgebaut wie ich es haben wollte.


Ja ist natürlich geil aber für nen schönen Rahmen gibt man auch locker über 1k aus


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (18. Mai 2020)

fedri-ho schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, ich verkaufe meinen Swoop 2019 29'' in XL, siehe Bikemarkt:
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1394941-radon-swoop-170-2019-29
> Bin umgestiegen auf Privateer 161.


Hi, kannst du mir verraten wo du den Unterrohrschutz her hast? Mein 2019er 8.0 hat den leider nicht.


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (18. Mai 2020)

Ruhrpottbiker09 schrieb:


> Ja ist natürlich geil aber für nen schönen Rahmen gibt man auch locker über 1k aus


Ja das stimmt schon. Zum Glück ist beim XL das Sitzrohr für meine SL von 86cm leicht zu lang. Sonst käme ich wohl in Versuchung das 10.0 zu kaufen, komplett zu zerlegen und nur den Rahmen zu behalten. Der ist schon sehr schick. Aber vielleicht muss ich mein aktuelles auch einfach entlacken lassen und Klarlack drauf machen lassen. Kennt sich da zufällig jemand aus? Hab keine Lust den Rahmen kaputt zu machen oder optisch zu verhunzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhrpottbiker09 (18. Mai 2020)

Gibt es einen Dämpfer oder Möglichkeit aus dem swoop mehr Progression zu holen? Ich habe im Monarch 6 Ringe und 220psi mit 25% sag bei 72kg.


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (18. Mai 2020)

Ruhrpottbiker09 schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Dämpfer oder Möglichkeit aus dem swoop mehr Progression zu holen? Ich habe im Monarch 6 Ringe und 220psi mit 25% sag bei 72kg.


Du meinst aus dem CF oder AL?


----------



## Ruhrpottbiker09 (18. Mai 2020)

Ghostrider7.5k schrieb:


> Du meinst aus dem CF oder AL?


Al


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (18. Mai 2020)

Ruhrpottbiker09 schrieb:


> Al


Arbeite dich mal zum Post 177 in diesem Thread hier zurück. Der User hat für sein Swoop neue umlenkhebel konstruiert und so wohl mehr Progression generiert. Den könntest du mal fragen.


----------



## Ruhrpottbiker09 (18. Mai 2020)

Ghostrider7.5k schrieb:


> Arbeite dich mal zum Post 177 in diesem Thread hier zurück. Der User hat für sein Swoop neue umlenkhebel konstruiert und so wohl mehr Progression generiert. Den könntest du mal fragen.


Okay danke


----------



## fedri-ho (18. Mai 2020)

Ghostrider7.5k schrieb:


> Hi, kannst du mir verraten wo du den Unterrohrschutz her hast? Mein 2019er 8.0 hat den leider nicht.


Der ist von Giant. Ist ein selbstklebender Gummischutz. Weiß aber nicht mehr genau welcher, sorry.


----------



## Final_edition (18. Mai 2020)

Ghostrider7.5k schrieb:


> Arbeite dich mal zum Post 177 in diesem Thread hier zurück. Der User hat für sein Swoop neue umlenkhebel konstruiert und so wohl mehr Progression generiert. Den könntest du mal fragen.


leider nicht mehr erreichbar, ich hatte auch bereits angefragt ob man solche Umlenkungen haben könnte,da ich vor dem selben Problem stehe aber nochmal 20Kilo schwerer bin.

Sollte jemand mal Erfolg haben, dem Rad mehr Progression zu gönnen, bitte hier mit allen Teilen


----------



## Alimeister (21. Mai 2020)

Ich habe ca 85 und mir gehts ähnlich, bei 270 PSI. Her der der Progression!


----------



## OJMad (28. Mai 2020)

Hat jemand hinten schon einen Maxxis in 2.5 oder gar größer montiert?
Geht sich das aus?


----------



## Final_edition (28. Mai 2020)

Jo, dhf habe ich in 2,5" hinten drauf. 
Geht sich locker aus, mein Augenmaß sagt, der ist auch nicht breiter als due magic Mary in 2,35"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (29. Mai 2020)

An alle denen Kompression im Heck fehlt. Ich setze mich mal mit einem Ingenieurkollegen dran und wir schauen mal ob wir anderen Umlenkingen hin bekommen. Wer hätte denn Interesse und was für Wünsche gibt es? Anderer Dämpfer etc...


----------



## Final_edition (29. Mai 2020)

Mahlzeit, wie gesagt, würde eine abnehmen.
Wenn die Einbaulänge gleich bleibt, wäre das natürlich ideal


----------



## Burnhard (29. Mai 2020)

Hätte auch Interesse


----------



## NoriDori (30. Mai 2020)

Alimeister schrieb:


> Ich habe ca 85 und mir gehts ähnlich, bei 270 PSI. Her der der Progression!


Schick den dämpfer zu m-suspensiontech.  Habe dort schon einiges tunen lassen. Klasse Laden!!


----------



## TheBest123 (2. Juni 2020)

Also wenn wieder der gleiche Dämpfer passt, würde ich mich auch mal einklinken. Bin mit dem dämpfer sonst soweit ganz zufrieden, derzeit allerdings mit dem größten FOX Token.


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (3. Juni 2020)

Wir messen heute und machen uns dann an die Zeichnung.


----------



## fresh-e (17. Juni 2020)

Ghostrider7.5k schrieb:


> An alle denen Kompression im Heck fehlt. Ich setze mich mal mit einem Ingenieurkollegen dran und wir schauen mal ob wir anderen Umlenkingen hin bekommen.



Wäre der Umlenkhebel auch zum 650b Swoop 170 kompatibel oder hat das andere Dimensionen?


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (17. Juni 2020)

fresh-e schrieb:


> Wäre der Umlenkhebel auch zum 650b Swoop 170 kompatibel oder hat das andere Dimensionen?


Das kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten. Der vom 650b Swoop liegt mir nicht vor. Sorry!


----------



## fresh-e (17. Juni 2020)

@Radon-Bikes Kannst du mir sagen oder rausfinden, ob Umlenkhebel beim Swoop 170 650b und 29" gleich sind? Merci!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reinerskill (6. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen, an meinem Swoop AL 8 hat sich bereits zum zweiten Mal nach meiner Hausrunde die Schraube gelöst, siehe Bild. Beim ersten Mal noch bemerkt und wieder nach Vorgabe angezogen, habe ich diese nun bei der Feierabendrunde verloren. Zum Glück ist nichts passiert! Radon / Bikediscount hat das Teil leider nicht auf Lager bzw. beim Hersteller angefragt. Hier der Link dazu. Bis das irgendwann mal bei mir ankommt können aber Wochen vergehen laut Hotline  . Und ich kann / darf nun nicht Biken? 
Gibt es vergleichbare Schrauben von zB Cube oder auch vom JAP Rad welche passen können? Das ist doch sicherlich nichts spezielles das nur im Swoop verbaut wird ... Danke Euch


----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. Juli 2020)

reinerskill schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, an meinem Swoop AL 8 hat sich bereits zum zweiten Mal nach meiner Hausrunde die Schraube gelöst, siehe Bild. Beim ersten Mal noch bemerkt und wieder nach Vorgabe angezogen, habe ich diese nun bei der Feierabendrunde verloren. Zum Glück ist nichts passiert! Radon / Bikediscount hat das Teil leider nicht auf Lager bzw. beim Hersteller angefragt. Hier der Link dazu. Bis das irgendwann mal bei mir ankommt können aber Wochen vergehen laut Hotline  . Und ich kann / darf nun nicht Biken?
> Gibt es vergleichbare Schrauben von zB Cube oder auch vom JAP Rad welche passen können? Das ist doch sicherlich nichts spezielles das nur im Swoop verbaut wird ... Danke Euch



Hi, schreibe uns doch mal eine kurze PN mit Nummer zwecks Rückruf. Ich melde mich dann im Tagesverlauf bei dir.

Gruß


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (6. Juli 2020)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi, schreibe uns doch mal eine kurze PN mit Nummer zwecks Rückruf. Ich melde mich dann im Tagesverlauf bei dir.
> 
> Gruß


Hi,
also nur so ein Gedanke, aber wenn ihr hier im Thread zeigt, dass das schnell und unkompliziert gelöst werden kann, dann wäre das super Werbung für euch...


----------



## reinerskill (6. Juli 2020)

Also ich hab nun ein Anruf erhalten und mir wird eine Schraube zugeschickt.
Das wäre natürlich genial. Ich geb wieder Bescheid


----------



## Final_edition (6. Juli 2020)

Ghostrider7.5k schrieb:


> Hi,
> also nur so ein Gedanke, aber wenn ihr hier im Thread zeigt, dass das schnell und unkompliziert gelöst werden kann, dann wäre das super Werbung für euch...


Um darauf mal einzugehen,

ich hatte Radon letztes Jahr angeschrieben weil meine Dämpferschrauben bei der Montage scheinbar mit dem LKW Schlüssel angezogen wurden.
Ich musste zwar lange auf eine Antwort warten( knapp 4 Wochen, der zuständige Kollege bekam wohl Nachwuchs) aber bekam völlig unkompliziert meine neuen Schrauben kostenlos zugeschickt.


----------



## OJMad (7. Juli 2020)

reinerskill schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, an meinem Swoop AL 8 hat sich bereits zum zweiten Mal nach meiner Hausrunde die Schraube gelöst, siehe Bild. Beim ersten Mal noch bemerkt und wieder nach Vorgabe angezogen, habe ich diese nun bei der Feierabendrunde verloren. Zum Glück ist nichts passiert! Radon / Bikediscount hat das Teil leider nicht auf Lager bzw. beim Hersteller angefragt. Hier der Link dazu. Bis das irgendwann mal bei mir ankommt können aber Wochen vergehen laut Hotline  . Und ich kann / darf nun nicht Biken?
> Gibt es vergleichbare Schrauben von zB Cube oder auch vom JAP Rad welche passen können? Das ist doch sicherlich nichts spezielles das nur im Swoop verbaut wird ... Danke Euch


Hatte nach meinem ersten Besuch im Bikepark mit dem Swoop das gleich Problem.
Habe dann mittelfeste Schraubensicherung aufs Gewinde und seither Ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reinerskill (13. Juli 2020)

reinerskill schrieb:


> Also ich hab nun ein Anruf erhalten und mir wird eine Schraube zugeschickt.
> Das wäre natürlich genial. Ich geb wieder Bescheid



Schraube ist angekommen, vielen lieben Dank dafür.
Wurde natürlich auch gleich verbaut. Vorher mit Bremsenreiniger alles entfettet, Schraubensicherung drauf und nach Vorgabe angezogen. 

Jetzt am Wochenede über bei ner Uphill Tour musste ich die Schraube mit 4 1/2 Umdrehungen wieder fest ziehen, siehe Bild! 

Gestern nur Downhillen gewesen und 3x die Scrhaube festziehen müssen, siehe Bild.
Hab quasi vor jeder Abfahrt die Schraube festziehen bzw. kontrollieren müssen ...

Das kann und darf nicht sein, will mir nicht ausmalen was passiert wäre im Bikepark ... 
Werde mit Radon nun Kontakt aufnehmen, denn auf rumbasteln hab ich keine Lust und mit der Gefahr möchte ich nicht fahren.


----------



## fresh-e (14. Juli 2020)

Woher kommt denn so ein Problem? Ist das Gewinde da bei den betroffenen minimal zu weit, sodass sich die Schraube lockern kann. Ist mir bei meinem Swoop zum Glück noch nicht passiert. Werd aber auch mal ein Auge drauf werfen.


----------



## nomadww (16. Juli 2020)

Hi, hat zufällig jemend einen 29er Swooo AL Rahmen in L zu verkaufen? ( oder tauscht mit dem XL, der meiner Frau zu groß ist?)
Meiner wäre com 8.0, das schwarz/rote.


----------



## Jonas1183 (20. August 2020)

Heyho Leute,
Kleine Frage, knarzt bei irgend jemanden von euch das AL 8.0 auch so extrem schlimm?
Ich hab das jetz schon das 3. mal komplett auseinander gehabt (Also Kurbel, Gabel, Lager, Kompletten Hinterbau) Hab das alles gesäubert und neu gefettet, dann ist das Knarzen weg, aber immer nach der ersten Ausfahrt bzw dem ersten Trail fängt es wieder an. Unter Last beim treten Knarz Knarz Knarz.

Ich weiß langsam echt nicht mehr weiter :/
Falls jemand eine Idee hat wäre ich sehr sehr dankbar.
Weil das Bike an sich ist mega geil. Aber das geknarze nervt schon ziemlich.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## ryan.raffi (20. August 2020)

Bei mir gab es nur immer wieder mal Probleme mit Knarzen bei der Sattelstütze im Sattelrohr... Dies bei zwei Radon Swoops. Kollege hatte das selbe Problem bei seinem Raaw. 

Seit wir dort von normalem Motorex Fett 3000 auf Kupferpaste gewechselt haben, ist ruhe!


----------



## Final_edition (21. August 2020)

Meines ist quasi flüsterleise, ruft nur aus dem Keller und will mal wieder bewegt werden...


----------



## demouser (21. August 2020)

Jonas1183 schrieb:


> Heyho Leute,
> Kleine Frage, knarzt bei irgend jemanden von euch das AL 8.0 auch so extrem schlimm?
> Ich hab das jetz schon das 3. mal komplett auseinander gehabt (Also Kurbel, Gabel, Lager, Kompletten Hinterbau) Hab das alles gesäubert und neu gefettet, dann ist das Knarzen weg, aber immer nach der ersten Ausfahrt bzw dem ersten Trail fängt es wieder an. Unter Last beim treten Knarz Knarz Knarz.
> 
> ...



Moin,

hatte letztens das gleiche Problem, ein knarzen unter Last beim treten, was mich zur Weißglut gebracht hat.
Letztendlich war die Ursache der MRP Chainguide, hab ihn gelöst und die Position etwas mittiger gestellt und seitdem ist Ruhe.

Knarzige Grüße!


----------



## Jonas1183 (21. August 2020)

demouser schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hatte letztens das gleiche Problem, ein knarzen unter Last beim treten, was mich zur Weißglut gebracht hat.
> Letztendlich war die Ursache der MRP Chainguide, hab ihn gelöst und die Position etwas mittiger gestellt und seitdem ist Ruhe.
> ...



Heyho, erstmal vielen Dank für den Tipp,
jetzt muss ich aber trotzdem mal ganz doof fragen, welche Art von "Mittig" du meinst ^^,
Meinst du die Komplette Aufnahme am Rahmen mehr mittig gerutscht,
oder Meinst du nur Oben den kleinen Guide so eingestellt, dass die Kette mehr mittig ist?
Evtl könntest du mir ja einfach mal ein Foto machen wie es bei dir jetzt eingestellt ist 

Ich mein, ich werds definitiv mal ausprobieren, aber ich kann mir zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt
schwer vorstellen, dass das Knarzen von da kommt. Hätte gedacht Chainguide wäre eher so ein schleifen...
Außer natürlich beim Treten bewegt sich die Komplette Aufnahme am Rahmen weil die Kette den z.B. nach
oben drückt. Es ist wie es immer ist....irgendetwas Knarzt und man bekommt es nicht weg... Hab auch schon
überlegt ob es evtl das Pressfit Lager selbst ist.......

Ich Probier das mit dem Chainguide jedenfalls erst einmal aus.
Danke dir


----------



## demouser (21. August 2020)

Jonas1183 schrieb:


> Heyho, erstmal vielen Dank für den Tipp,
> jetzt muss ich aber trotzdem mal ganz doof fragen, welche Art von "Mittig" du meinst ^^,
> Meinst du die Komplette Aufnahme am Rahmen mehr mittig gerutscht,
> oder Meinst du nur Oben den kleinen Guide so eingestellt, dass die Kette mehr mittig ist?
> ...




Die Geräuschkulisse klang für mich auch dramatisch nach Tretlager, oder nach noch was schlimmerem.
Aber da war halt nix, kein Spiel etc. 
Also den Chainguide mal geprüft, im Stand ist das eh schwierig und die Kette war schon verdammt nah am Glider, daher mal neu justiert und das wars.
Unter Last hat vermutlich die Kette wahrscheinlich etwas kräftiger am Chainguide gezerrt, so das es eben diese miesen Geräsche entstanden.


----------



## Jonas1183 (21. August 2020)

demouser schrieb:


> Die Geräuschkulisse klang für mich auch dramatisch nach Tretlager, oder nach noch was schlimmerem.
> Aber da war halt nix, kein Spiel etc.
> Also den Chainguide mal geprüft, im Stand ist das eh schwierig und die Kette war schon verdammt nah am Glider, daher mal neu justiert und das wars.
> Unter Last hat vermutlich die Kette wahrscheinlich etwas kräftiger am Chainguide gezerrt, so das es eben diese miesen Geräsche entstanden.



Habs eben mal getestet, und den Chainguide auch mal komplett demontiert....Leider immer noch.
Aber danke für den Rat .

So langsam glaub ich wirklich es sind die Schalen vom Pressfit Lager :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backcountrybonn (21. August 2020)

Jonas1183 schrieb:


> Habs eben mal getestet, und den Chainguide auch mal komplett demontiert....Leider immer noch.
> Aber danke für den Rat .
> 
> So langsam glaub ich wirklich es sind die Schalen vom Pressfit Lager :/


Muss nicht sein. War schon: Kettenblatt fest? Kassette fest? Mach etwas Montagepaste an das Gewinde von der hinteren Steckachse.


----------



## Jonas1183 (21. August 2020)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Muss nicht sein. War schon: Kettenblatt fest? Kassette fest? Mach etwas Montagepaste an das Gewinde von der hinteren Steckachse.



Hey,
Jo, alles gemacht, kettenblatt, Kassette, alle Lager, Steckachse, Freilauf, Sattelstütze, einfach alles....Außer die Pressfit Schalen...

Aber da ich da kein Werkzeug für habe...Wird´s wohl Herbst ^^


----------



## backcountrybonn (21. August 2020)

Jonas1183 schrieb:


> Hey,
> Jo, alles gemacht, kettenblatt, Kassette, alle Lager, Steckachse, Freilauf, Sattelstütze, einfach alles....Außer die Pressfit Schalen...
> 
> Aber da ich da kein Werkzeug für habe...Wird´s wohl Herbst ^^


Hast du das Knacken immer an der gleichen Stelle beim Pedalieren?


----------



## Jonas1183 (21. August 2020)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Hast du das Knacken immer an der gleichen Stelle beim Pedalieren?



Schwer zu sagen...... Aber ich würde fast behaupten ja. Jeweils immer bei einer halben Umdrehung....Also immer am Lastwechsel Punkt, und immer nur vorwärts, also bein rückwärts treten ist Stille


----------



## backcountrybonn (21. August 2020)

Jonas1183 schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen...... Aber ich würde fast behaupten ja. Jeweils immer bei einer halben Umdrehung....Also immer am Lastwechsel Punkt, und immer nur vorwärts, also bein rückwärts treten ist Stille


Jaja, mich nervt sowas leider auch sehr schnell. Am letzten Swoop hat das bsatretlager auch keine 4 Monate gehalten. Man konnte aber richtig fühlen, dass das linke Lager total rau lief.


----------



## Jonas1183 (21. August 2020)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Jaja, mich nervt sowas leider auch sehr schnell. Am letzten Swoop hat das bsatretlager auch keine 4 Monate gehalten. Man konnte aber richtig fühlen, dass das linke Lager total rau lief.



Jo. Ich denk wie gesagt wirklich dass es das Lager ist. Weil ich hab wirklich alles getestet, kann wohl nur noch von da kommen. Ich bin auch der Meinung die eine Seite läuft rau. Jedenfalls hatte ich da beim aufmachen das Gefühl. Mich nervt dann so ein Geräusch mega. Auf der anderen Seite, das Bike hat 2500€ gekostet.
Selbst wenn da ein anderes Lager rein muss, bin ich immernoch nicht ansatzweise am Preis von anderen Bikes
mit der selben Ausstattung. Daher sei es verziehen.


Erstmal vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## reinerskill (25. August 2020)

*Jonas1183*
Das knarzen hab ich auch.
Denke auch, es liegt am Tret/Innenlager.
Mache regelmäßig eine komplette Wartung (außer Lager, da mir ebenfalls das passende Werkzeug "noch" fehlt) und schmiere / putze alles. Wobei ich den Eindruck habe, danach wäre eine gewisse Zeit "ruhe".
Hab auch schon an die Lenkeraufnahme / den Vorbei gedacht, diesen geprüft ... nichts!
Denke, im Herbst mach ich das Lager raus und verbau ein Neues. ( SRAM DUB, BSA, 73mm, zur Info ).

Wenigstens hat sich das Problem bei mir mit der Schraube behoben, ich kann nun endlich beruhigt die Trails brettern.
Und wie du sagtest, für den Preis ein Top Bike.


----------



## backcountrybonn (25. August 2020)

Jonas1183 schrieb:


> Jo. Ich denk wie gesagt wirklich dass es das Lager ist. Weil ich hab wirklich alles getestet, kann wohl nur noch von da kommen. Ich bin auch der Meinung die eine Seite läuft rau. Jedenfalls hatte ich da beim aufmachen das Gefühl. Mich nervt dann so ein Geräusch mega. Auf der anderen Seite, das Bike hat 2500€ gekostet.Selbst wenn da ein anderes Lager rein muss, bin ich immernoch nicht ansatzweise am Preis von anderen Bikes mit der selben Ausstattung. Daher sei es verziehen.
> Erstmal vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe



Lager sind ja auch Verbrauchsteile irgendwie und ich finde es auch nicht schlimm, wenn ein Tretlager das Zeitliche segnet. Vielleicht hat man es irgendwann mal zu ungeschickt gereinigt, zu wenig Fett enthalten usw. Und ein BSA-Lager ist ja wirklich schnell gewechselt, selbst ein Pressfitlager bekommt man eigentlich mit Videoanleitung gut alleine rein und raus.


----------



## reinerskill (25. August 2020)

Könnt Ihr ein passendes Werkzeug zum Ausbau des Lagers empfehlen?
Gibt ja wirklich ein große Anzahl, welche ja aber nicht unbedingt gut sein müssen 

edit: Oder sollte man gleich ein "besseres" Lager verbauen? Wenn man eh eines kaufen würde / müsste!
Wenn Ja, welches z.B.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas1183 (4. September 2020)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Lager sind ja auch Verbrauchsteile irgendwie und ich finde es auch nicht schlimm, wenn ein Tretlager das Zeitliche segnet. Vielleicht hat man es irgendwann mal zu ungeschickt gereinigt, zu wenig Fett enthalten usw. Und ein BSA-Lager ist ja wirklich schnell gewechselt, selbst ein Pressfitlager bekommt man eigentlich mit Videoanleitung gut alleine rein und raus.



Sag ich ja auch nichts gegen, ist halt ägerlich dass es nach nem halben jahr bereits hinüber ist obwohl ich meine Bikes etwa alle 3-4 Wochen auseinander nehme und komplette säuber/fette.
Aber Schwamm drüber, dafür ist das bike zu spaßig um sich lange zu ärgern.
Ging mir nur um die Frage ob irgendjemand eine Idee hat.

Und der Vorschlag mit der Kupferpaste....hab ich jetzt einfach mal anstelle von Fett genommen...
Es scheint derzeit ruhe zu sein....


Aber jetzt mal alles in allem....sobald das bike dann wieder auf nem trail ist, sind doch alle 
nervigen Parts sofort vergessen


----------



## Alimeister (14. November 2020)

Servus,
ich habe leichtes Spiel beim vorsichtigen anheben und aufsetzen des Rades (Swoop 8.0. 2019).
Bin grad auf Fehlersuche, aber nur oberflächlich und bisher erfolglos. Irgendwelche Tips?

Dachte an Lager oder vlt. auch Dämperbuchsen.
Dabei fragte ich mich ob wer schonmal die Lager gewechselt hat und welche er/sie dann verwendet hat.
Grüße


----------



## Final_edition (19. November 2020)

Alimeister schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich habe leichtes Spiel beim vorsichtigen anheben und aufsetzen des Rades (Swoop 8.0. 2019).
> Bin grad auf Fehlersuche, aber nur oberflächlich und bisher erfolglos. Irgendwelche Tips?
> 
> ...



Naja, erster Schritt wäre, Steuersatz richtig vorgespannt?
Lass das Rad mal am Boden, zieh die Bremse vorne und "ruck" nach vorne und hinten, wenn dein Vorderteil da Wackelt hast du den Fehler schon.

Beim Anheben und Aufsetzen geben die Federelemente natürlich auch entsprechend Weg frei, dafür ist Negativfederweg schließlich da.
Entsprechend "setzt" es sich durchs Eigengewicht auch noch minimal nach wenn du das Rad abstellst.


----------



## Alimeister (19. November 2020)

Danke, für Deine Hinweise!
Ich vergaß zu schreiben: am Steuersatz liegt es nicht. 
Ich gehe mal alle Lager und Aufhängungen aller Art Stück für Stück durch und hoffe, so auf die Quelle zu stoßen.
Momentan liegt mein Verdacht auf dem unterem Hauptlager und/oder den Dämpferschrauben (die durch die Buchsen gehen). Diese haben ihren Lack verloren und scheint leicht Spiel zu haben. Allerings glaube ich nicht, dass das für das Spiel sorgt, dass ich spüre und gar hören kann.

Das mit dem neg. Federweg ist ein guter Hinweis. Aber das erwähnte Spiel ist neu und nicht derart, dass es von den Federelementen kommt. Zuminest ist das meine Einschätzung.  Irgendwo muss ein wenig Luft sein. Man hört sogar ein leichtes Klacken beim Aufsetzen. 
Ich dachte, vielleicht gibt es bereits (eventuell sogar radspezifische) Erfahrungen. 

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Radon-Bikes (20. November 2020)

Alimeister schrieb:


> Danke, für Deine Hinweise!
> Ich vergaß zu schreiben: am Steuersatz liegt es nicht.
> Ich gehe mal alle Lager und Aufhängungen aller Art Stück für Stück durch und hoffe, so auf die Quelle zu stoßen.
> Momentan liegt mein Verdacht auf dem unterem Hauptlager und/oder den Dämpferschrauben (die durch die Buchsen gehen). Diese haben ihren Lack verloren und scheint leicht Spiel zu haben. Allerings glaube ich nicht, dass das für das Spiel sorgt, dass ich spüre und gar hören kann.
> ...



Hi,

bitte demontiere mal beide Dämpferbolzen, reinige sowohl Bolzen als auch Kontaktstellen am Rahmen/Dämpfer gründlich und montiere sie anschließend wieder (inkl. mittelfestem Loctide und entsprechendem Drehmoment > 12Nm). 

Solltest Du danach immer noch Probleme haben, melde dich bitte an [email protected]

Gruß


----------



## seven21 (21. November 2020)

Hier nochmal die Frage in die Runde: Welche Größe würdet ihr bei 178cm empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alimeister (22. November 2020)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bitte demontiere mal beide Dämpferbolzen, reinige sowohl Bolzen als auch Kontaktstellen am Rahmen/Dämpfer gründlich und montiere sie anschließend wieder (inkl. mittelfestem Loctide und entsprechendem Drehmoment > 12Nm).
> 
> ...


Hi, danke. Das ist ja nett. Aber das habe ich beides kürzlich getan und gehe daher aus, dass es das nicht sein wird. Ich werde es allerdings im Zuge meiner weiteren Suche und dem sowieso anstehenden Lagerwechsel wiederholen und mich bei Misserfolg entsprechend melden. 
Grüße


----------



## Alimeister (7. Dezember 2020)

Hi,

weiss jemand, ob der Rahmen für 220 Scheiben hinten freigegeben ist, oder zumindest für 200er.
Grüße

Antwort von Radon: Hinten für 200mm freigegeben.


----------



## seven21 (17. Dezember 2020)

Hat jemand schon das 10HD bestellt. Radon ist ja auch super. Erst geben sie die 3% nicht mehr und jetzt ist es bei bike-discount 135 Euro teurer wie auf der Radon-Page. Super Einstellung den Preis für ein Rad schon vor der Auslieferung zu erhöhen.


----------



## CoilRocks (17. Dezember 2020)

Für 16% Mwst. hättest Du es nie kaufen können, da der Lieferzeitpunkt zählt und in 2020 wurden noch keine HDs ausgeliefert. Den neuen Preis finde ich immer noch in Ordnung gemessen an der Ausstattung.

Aber klar, weniger wäre natürlich noch besser, wobei ich den engen Abstand zum 10er nie verstanden hatte. Übrigens ist das Jab HD ähnlich teuer und hat keinen Carbon Lenker.


----------

